# Jemal's New Imperial Order OOC Thread for Talking Smack But Its Okay for the Republic



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Okay!

This is for IMPERIALS only so all you rebel scum get your eyes OFF this thread!  We discuss super secret Imperial stuff here!

Bad rebel if you're still reading this...bad republic!

If the gungan is still reading this...I'm gonna cook him for dinner.

Okay 

This is the OOC thread for the all yous Imperials out there so we don't clutter up the IC thread with our chatter.  

Well okay so we don't clutter the thread with our chatter that has nothing absolutely to do with anything remotely IC related? 

Well okay we talk smack about our characters and the republic!  Esp gungans!

Okay Republic guys can post and read here too =p blah! hehehe..there go all our secret plans....


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Jemal's New Imperial Order OOC Thread for Talking Smack*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *If the gungan is still reading this...I'm gonna cook him for dinner.
> 
> Okay *




Meesa be gettin' de hint.  Yousa no be worryin' 'bout me.  Mesa be goin' now.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

We need 2 more messages on the IC Thread and it will be 4 times as bis as the Republic Thread! 

Ps. Jemal, hint, hint.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Jemal's New Imperial Order OOC Thread for Talking Smack*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Okay!
> 
> This is for IMPERIALS only so all you rebel scum get your eyes OFF this thread!  We discuss super secret Imperial stuff here!
> *




Yes, that Gungan male sex slave topic is TOP SECRET!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *We need 2 more messages on the IC Thread and it will be 4 times as bis as the Republic Thread!
> 
> Ps. Jemal, hint, hint. *




we could always post them doing calistenics or something.  Mang starts his own little aerobic club to whip them into shape....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jemal's New Imperial Order OOC Thread for Talking Smack*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, that Gungan male sex slave topic is TOP SECRET!  *





SHHHHHHH!!!!!! Just GIVE our whole plan away why don't you!!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> we could always post them doing calistenics or something.  Mang starts his own little aerobic club to whip them into shape.... *




"Jump," Mang instructs.

His three students leap crazily into the air as a brilliant blue lightsaber blade sweeps through the space where their ankles just were.

"Jump" ...


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> we could always post them doing calistenics or something.  Mang starts his own little aerobic club to whip them into shape.... *




Bah! I want that lauch clearance first, then we can start describing what we do on the trip! And if we are on the Imperial remnants area of space, the trip is going to take like days.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Okie day, dis Gungan be goin' bey-bye for real now.  Yousa boyos are muy muy funny.

Wesa Republeeks be missing a player.  Dat be slowin us down.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> ...a brilliant blue lightsaber blade...*




Good color choice. I wish there were black lightsabers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Okie day, dis Gungan be goin' bey-bye for real now.  Yousa boyos are muy muy funny.
> 
> Wesa Republeeks be missing a player.  Dat be slowin us down. *




Oh no!  A spy a spy!  And he knows about our sex slave operation!  Its doomed now....

Okay...don't they have a twilek over there too?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good color choice. I wish there were black lightsabers. *




Well I figured if his Jedi Master gave it to him, it'd probably be either green or blue.  Not sure what color he'll make when he builds his own...

Hey...look!  Ahhhh!  Gungans


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Not sure what color he'll make when he builds his own...
> *




Hint: Red...


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh no!  A spy a spy!  And he knows about our sex slave operation!  Its doomed now....
> 
> Okay...don't they have a twilek over there too? *




Hey! What do you mean OUR sex slave operation? Don't get me involved in this!


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh no!  A spy a spy!  And he knows about our sex slave operation!  Its doomed now....
> 
> Okay...don't they have a twilek over there too? *




De Twi'lek is de one who be missing.   

Oopsie, meesa say me goin' ta leave...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey! What do you mean OUR sex slave operation? Don't get me involved in this!  *




TOO LATE!



So...a gungan, a twilek and er some random humans walk into a republic bar....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hint: Red... *




Yeah  I thought about it, but that's not really right either (unless he makes a strong turn to the Dark Side).  He thinks the Sith are even more misguided than Luke and his followers.

Doesn't necessarily mean he won't become a Dark *Jedi*, but doesn't mean he will either.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

*This message is totally pointless cheer to the fact that we managed to gather more messages on this Thread in 20 minutes than the Republic thread has gathered in 2 days...*

Oh well, this IS an OOC thread...


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> **This message is totally pointless cheer to the fact that we managed to gather more messages on this Thread in 20 minutes than the Republic thread has gatheren in 2 days...* *




Urge to use Dark Side...  rising... rising...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

*L* You guys're killing me! THis 4-day long trip to Corellia is gonna be AWESOME.  Oh, btw, posting clearance soon as this is sent.

BTW, If that gungan posts here once more, you have imperial permission to fry'im. 
 MUAHAHA


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Urge to use Dark Side...  rising... rising... *




Join us... (System Shock 2 voice)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **L* You guys're killing me! THis 4-day long trip to Corellia is gonna be AWESOME.  Oh, btw, posting clearance soon as this is sent.
> 
> BTW, If that gungan posts here once more, you have imperial permission to fry'im.
> MUAHAHA *





LOL I think there's an implied tolerance of said Gungan in here, but then again who am I to argue?  How about a lightsaber duel?  But let me go up a level first...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

ROFL

I think its safe to say we don't discuss anything too dangerous for the republic to read on this thread.


Besides...we're converting him to the dark side....muahahahahaha!


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

The best thing in this is that I have 4 exams next week, so I'll probably slow down a bit as I have to read few hours a day...
...maybe 2 hours...  ...an hour...  ...aw , they're only exams!


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **L* You guys're killing me! THis 4-day long trip to Corellia is gonna be AWESOME.  Oh, btw, posting clearance soon as this is sent.
> 
> BTW, If that gungan posts here once more, you have imperial permission to fry'im.
> MUAHAHA *




Yousa - _ZZZZZZAP!!!_

Oopsie...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yousa - ZZZZZZAP!!!
> 
> Oopsie... *




Mang you bad bad boy...come're and let me _discipline_ you....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yousa - ZZZZZZAP!!!
> 
> Oopsie... *





LOL!!!


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

WOHOO! Were off!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *The best thing in this is that I have 4 exams next week, so I'll probably slow down a bit as I have to read few hours a day...
> ...maybe 2 hours...  ...an hour...  ...aw , they're only exams!  *




Me too! Next week is going to suck, and then I'm going on vacation but I'll be bringing my laptop with me so no action will be missed =)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *WOHOO! Were off! *




Now what are we going to do?  I'm gonna have to sleep on this and see what havoc Meiko is going to wreak next.....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Okay, I can hardly comprehend the words on the screen anymore, so it's bed time!  Besides, there's a lot to do tomorrow night and I want to have time to get in a few posts on NIO and Metal Joe before a Dinner Party and then time of course to watch adult swim.

Mang will be in his cabin, contemplating how to turn Meiko and Xado into acceptable examples of humanity (in his eyes, at least  ), and he'll stay there unless anything interesting happens.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

Exams, work.. I remember them fondly... NOT

GOD I LOVE BEING A BUM!!!!!! *L*

BTW, kitten, (HEHE, new nickname for kitana... lets all bug her with it) You should change the name of this thread to just "OOC SMACK TALKING" OR something like that, and everyone can get in on it. 

BTW, if you really want to 'discipline' mang, I found a hilarious site you gotta check for Roleplaying stuff.  I posted it in the codpiece thread, and am expecting several.. response. *L*

THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO UNLAWFUL CARNAL KNOWLEDGE FOR FANTASY ROLE-PLAYING GAMES
http://www.lysator.liu.se/~johol/netbooks/CarnalGuide/carnal.txt


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTW, if you really want to 'discipline' mang, I found a hilarious site you gotta check for Roleplaying stuff.  I posted it in the codpiece thread, and am expecting several.. response. *L*
> 
> ...




I read that before!  I so want to try some of that sometime....I think it would be HILARIOUS!

Okay...I am REALLY REALLY going to sleep now...  really....nightie!


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Disa Gungan is muy liken' the edited first post.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *don't they have a twilek over there too? *




How would you know that? There's only one place that that has been mentioned.

Unless...

*YOU'VE BEEN READING OUR THREAD!!!  *

I've got proof!
I'm gonna tell! 
Jemal! 
They've been reading our thread! 
Tell them to get out of our thread! 
No fair! 
XP penalty!
Cheaters!
Liars!


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> How would you know that? There's only one place that that has been mentioned.
> *




Quote from recruiting thread:

I'm in as a New Republic Twi'lek Jedi Guardian. 

I'll get my PC together as soon as possible.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quote from recruiting thread:
> 
> ...




That was garyh, who a few posts later changed it to the Gungan Jedi Guardian we all love to ... love 

Don't think you Imperials are getting off the hook that easily. Your Dark Jedi mind tricks won't work on us. We know you've got spies in our midsts. The Force is with US.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Mirthcard be righto, meesa wasa Twi'lek in my past life (or at least, character concept).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Mirthcard be righto, meesa wasa Twi'lek in my past life (or at least, character concept). *




Ahh!  That must be the one that I was thinking of then.  I just remember _somebody_ had posted a Twilek in the recruiting thread.

And BTW!   This is the Imperial OOC thread!  You can't talk smack about us!  Its posted here so we can talk smack about the republic!  And especially GUNGANS!



Because of course....WE ARE SUPERIOR...not like how they made the Stormtroopers in the movie shoot like a bunch of kindergardeners.  Elite troopers that couldn't hit the three heros in a detention cell block hallway in ANH???  Can we say that some major GODEMODE there so that the three heros can survive?  I mean look how the rebels with no names just fell in the beginning of ANH?!  Its like Star Trek and the redshirts again...

Alas...none here....we're gonna cook some New Republic ass for dinner.

*lick lips* oooohhhh yeaaaaahh......


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> That was garyh, who a few posts later changed it to the Gungan Jedi Guardian we all love to ... love
> 
> Don't think you Imperials are getting off the hook that easily. Your Dark Jedi mind tricks won't work on us. We know you've got spies in our midsts. The Force is with US.    *




Our "Dark Jedi" (Lord) Mang doesn't get along with KitanaVorr's character. 

...Actually, nobody from our group has very good relationship with her!

...and actually (Lord) Mang doesn't like anybody else either!

Ps. Hey, want an Imperial prisoner?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Our "Dark Jedi" (Lord) Mang doesn't get along with KitanaVorr's character.
> 
> ...




LOL the only two people who get along are the soliders!   But then if everybody got along it would be BORING....


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

By the way, the prisoner I was offering was Phoenix...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *By the way, the prisoner I was offering was Phoenix... *




HEY...somebody is going to find his credit   chip, voucher and all his acccounts suddenly devoid of any credits....


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HEY...somebody is going to find his credit   chip, voucher and all his acccounts suddenly devoid of any credits.... *




Well if that 40 credits really interest her so much... 

And hush, shut up or I'll have to pay THEM to take her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well if that 40 credits really interest her so much...
> 
> And hush, shut up or I'll have to pay THEM to take her.  *





Ya know what?  Forget the Gungan, Meiko could always use a new pooper scooper, perferably a human one for all the neighbor's dogs who poop on her lawn.  I think Xado would be perfect since he's so good at cleaning!



muahaha

What trouble can we get on during the trip....


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> What trouble can we get on during the trip.... *




10 minutes passed...

...4 days left.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

You know

I want to know how big this transport is?  And how everything is set up?  Cuz I can see some pretty amusing things happening depending on the levels of privacy.

LOL 3 guys and one woman....I like the odds.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I want to know how big this transport is?  And how everything is set up?  Cuz I can see some pretty amusing things happening depending on the levels of privacy.
> *




Let's hope that Jemal tells us some day, though I'm more interested about shields, engines, hull and weapons.  

Privacy, what frigging privacy? She has one room! Isn't that enough?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's hope that Jemal tells us some day, though I'm more interested about shields, engines, hull and weapons.
> 
> Privacy, what frigging privacy? She has one room! Isn't that enough?  *




LOL yes I'd want to know all that about the ship, but if we're there for 4 days in hyperspace, unless we're attacked by pirates, I'm not too worried.  Besides, I don't fly the ship or do anything with the weapons so Meiko could care less!

Can you imagine if they had to share a bathroom?  Meiko would hog that thing like it was part of her own room.  I'm seeing a long 2 hour shower and a depletion of hot water for the men...

I'm pretty sure she'll probably commandeer engineering as well.  Don't be too surprised if she decides the ship could use some modifications to improve its performance....


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Can you imagine if they had to share a bathroom?  Meiko would hog that thing like it was part of her own room.  I'm seeing a long 2 hour shower and a depletion of hot water for the men...
> 
> I'm pretty sure she'll probably commandeer engineering as well.  Don't be too surprised if she decides the ship could use some modifications to improve its performance.... *




Who cares about some bathroom?  

If she touches engineering, I'll just have to ask Mang to "modify" her door with his lightsaber. Oops, does that affect this "privacy" thingy? Oh well... 

Edit: I wonder if the water temperature can be contolled from the engineering...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who cares about some bathroom?
> 
> ...




Ohhh...the fun times we'll have on this trip....


if "HE"?!  if "HE" touches engineering?!   Do I have to give you a lesson on what a woman looks like?  Maybe next time I'll give you a description of Meiko that belongs better in a romance novel! LOL ;D


Anyway, Meiko is a first-class computer/electronic wizard remember   She won't break anything...unless of course he gets in her way...

Speaking of which I still have to write my paper on cellular automata so stop talking and let me write!  Don't you have exams to study for


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> if "HE"?!  if "HE" touches engineering?!   Do I have to give you a lesson on what a woman looks like?  Maybe next time I'll give you a description of Meiko that belongs better in a romance novel! LOL ;D
> *




Oops, I uh... blame the Finnish language, because we only have one word for he/she, and I don't really talk much about women in english.

It's also past my bed-time.

So: Finnish language + past bed-time = he/she errors.  Yeah.

Ps. It's freaky that SHE (look, I got it right!) can use computers, because space transports have use for multiple characters operating the ship. I hope Xado never needs help. 

And my exams, well uh, riiight... maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

Man, ya'll are a gabby bunch  No wonder you got so many dang posts in yer threads...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Man, ya'll are a gabby bunch  No wonder you got so many dang posts in yer threads... *




LOL we actually have alot of IC posts. 

Anyway!  That's why're we're more fun than YOU guys! 

You know you want to join the dark side!  You know it!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

don't do it, young jedi! She betrayed and murdered your father!

*looks around*
Whoops, wrong set.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey Jemal

When are we gonna get a Rogues Gallery?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

No rogues gallery for this game.  If you guys want, I'll e-mail your own stats to you, but I don't want anybody knowing anybody elses stats.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *No rogues gallery for this game.  If you guys want, I'll e-mail your own stats to you, but I don't want anybody knowing anybody elses stats. *




Oh darn, you mean we actually have to talk to our teammates to figure out what good they are for?


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Oh darn, you mean we actually have to talk to our teammates to figure out what good they are for?
> *




Well we already know what Phoenix is good for...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well we already know what Phoenix is good for...  *




LOL

well you gotta admit she does throw excitement into the whole group.


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> well you gotta admit she does throw excitement into the whole group.  *




If you count sudden adrenaline surges as exitement... well yeah. Just wait when we pick up Dalamar's character. He's perfect addition to the party...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you count sudden adrenaline surges as exitement... well yeah. Just wait when we pick up Dalamar's character. He's perfect addition to the party... *




Hey when is he coming? What is he going to do?  Drop on us ?


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey when is he coming? What is he going to do?  Drop on us ?  *




ANYTHING can happen; hyperspace error, an ancient sith lord who has him as prisoner decides to attack us, a starship fleet piloted by ewoks...

...How the hell should I know?  I just suppose that we pick him up at Corellia or something.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

I sent my char over to Jemal just a moment ago, let's see what comes back.

And my character probably would drop on you if he could.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I sent my char over to Jemal just a moment ago, let's see what comes back.
> 
> And my character probably would drop on you if he could. *




oh reeeeeeeeEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAlly now


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

Lets hope that Jemal's next message to the IC thread doesn't start like: "You hear a bumb from somewhere above..."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

All of you, not just Phoenix


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *All of you, not just Phoenix  *




"GET OFF ME!! AAAHHH! *BLAM!* *BLAM!*


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

*SLIP* *THUMP*

"Missed me!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

You know, I think we'we scared the Republics away.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *You know, I think we'we scared the Republics away. *




lol we're just MORe fun


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

Or they just think we're nuts and don't bother anymore


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Or they just think we're nuts and don't bother anymore  *





Is that a good or bad thing?

Hehe =) must be because the gungan isn't on.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

You know, if we keep posting with this speed, we'll soon have the longest thread in the IC forums.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You know, if we keep posting with this speed, we'll soon have the longest thread in the IC forums.  *





MORE POSTS faster faster.....

YOu know its bad when you get the message the administrator only lets you post one post every 60 seconds....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

So true, especially if you do it on just one thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *So true, especially if you do it on just one thread. *




I'm up to 13.63 posts per day ;p

this is terrible....

I'm curious as to what character you made now hehe and which one of us might kill you off first now with all the advanced propoganda Xael's been spouting about how we'll just LOOOOOOOOOOVE you....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

BTW, if you want to catch a chat, click the 'chat room' link and when it loads completely, type /join #yb.

Or if you have mIRC or some other prog, you can use that too.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, you all love the gungan, don't you...


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

http://www.swrpgnetwork.com/entry.php?id=512

Now that's a ship I like (except the crew part, and the fact that weapons do too little damage).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *http://www.swrpgnetwork.com/entry.php?id=512
> 
> Now that's a ship I like (except the crew part, and the fact that weapons do too little damage). *




yeah that does look like a nice one alright

 

Is that the one you're gonna ask Jemal for?  How come you get a ship?  I want a kewl toy too....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

You already have Xado, what do you need another for?


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yeah that does look like a nice one alright
> 
> ...




I don't own a ship, I'm just borrowing the one we're on, maybe later Xado will buy or "find" own ship. Though Jemal hasn't really told us anything about the ship we're in now, so I just thought that I should give him ideas. 

Ps. Notice that there's only FOUR escape pods, while when Dalamar's character comes to play, there is going to be five of us...

THIRD PAGE! WOHOO!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't own a ship, I'm just borrowing the one we're on, maybe later Xado will buy or "find" own ship. Though Jemal hasn't really told us anything about the ship we're in now, so I just thought that I should give him ideas.
> 
> ...




Heh heh...I'm sure we can do without someone 

LIKE XADO!

Cuz someone else can also fly...


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Cuz someone else can also fly... *




What?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What?  *




Hehe Meiko is small and I suppose she might share with someone, but she probably wants her very own pod


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

Besides, the one who would most probably be left behind is Mang. I just can't picture him running towards the escape pods screaming like a little girl: "We're going to die!".


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh, and here's a fine link for Jemal: http://www.swrpgnetwork.com


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Besides, the one who would most probably be left behind is Mang. I just can't picture him running towards the escape pods screaming like a little girl: "We're going to die!".  *




ROFLMAO!

Very very true!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You already have Xado, what do you need another for? *




True and he is a fun one!

And then there's Mang, and I have yet to meet solider boy.  And who knows what Dalamar and Creamsteak will bring to the party!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh my bloody lord you guys post a lot!!! I'm thinkin of throwing stuff at you in hyperspace JUST to give you something to do *L*

OK, so you hear a *THUMP* on top of the.. no wait, you beat me to that joke. 
Damnit. *L*

Anyways, You guys think we should let CS in or not?  There's currently 5 of you and 6 republicans, so I'm wondering wether to or not.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Oh my bloody lord you guys post a lot!!! I'm thinkin of throwing stuff at you in hyperspace JUST to give you something to do *L*
> 
> OK, so you hear a *THUMP* on top of the.. no wait, you beat me to that joke.
> Damnit. *L*
> ...




We want more Imps!  

Drop 'em on our ship!  Drop 'em on our ship!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey!

Can we take the Gungan prisoner?  There are a few experiments that Meiko would like to try out on him.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hey!
> 
> Can we take the Gungan prisoner?  There are a few experiments that Meiko would like to try out on him.
> 
> *




Wesa Gungans no be takin' prisoner without a fight.  Wesa warriors.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Besides, the one who would most probably be left behind is Mang. I just can't picture him running towards the escape pods screaming like a little girl: "We're going to die!".  *





Nah he'll just stare at the incoming laser fire and intimidate it away


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We want more Imps!
> 
> ...





Well, ya know there's always that cargo hold.  We never really took a look inside...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Well, ya know there's always that cargo hold.  We never really took a look inside... *




ooo  that's an idea hehe, what do you think, Jemal?


----------



## Mirth (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *There's currently 5 of you and 6 republicans...*




Um, my headcount only shows 5 Republicans. Did I miss something?


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Um, my headcount only shows 5 Republicans. Did I miss something? *




Maybe _we_ have someone in the cargo hold, too?


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe we have someone in the cargo hold, too? *




Error in the post office?


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Error in the post office?
> *




Could be.  Maybe the last Republic PC was delivered to the neighbors PbP.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Sorry, postal error.  (Typo)  there's 5 of each so far.  Hey, CS, if yer reading this, wanna be an imp?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2002)

So, how do I get in on the action?
I can't just drop on them when they're in hyperspace and I _don't_ want to wait for them to travel the whole four days.

Maybe I'm in the cargo, it could work...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *So, how do I get in on the action?
> I can't just drop on them when they're in hyperspace and I don't want to wait for them to travel the whole four days.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the cargo, it could work... *




Come into my web said the spider to the fly....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2002)

"Sorry, I don't speak spider."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Hmm... How to get Dalamar's jedi onboard.    hehe... Evil idea...

Cargo area... 'clumsy' character.  Perhaps you were inspecting the cargo and tripped, and just woke up? *L*


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2002)

So, Jemal, my char was completely accepted? Including the nice background and equipment?

WHOPPEE!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hmm... How to get Dalamar's jedi onboard.    hehe... Evil idea...
> 
> Cargo area... 'clumsy' character.  Perhaps you were inspecting the cargo and tripped, and just woke up? *L* *




oh man ANOTHER Jedi...LOL Meiko's not gonna like this...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

I e-mailed you my thoughts about the background and 'extra equipment', Dalamar.

And Kit, why do you need to bother hanging around with stuffy jedi when you've got your new friend Pearl? (Like to see them play mind tricks on her, eh?)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2002)

When did you e-mail the comments? I can't see it in my inbox.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

I replied to the e-mail you sent me on Sunday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

=P

Okay

I don't like not being able to instant message so I will be sitting in the chat room in the room #kit when I'm online except for when I'm at work (have to be good sometime, eh?) so if anybody cares to chat by IM-smacking me, lol that's where I am, but I won't be paying attention to the room...so IM-smack me...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I replied to the e-mail you sent me on Sunday. *




so does this mean we'll be seeing someone inside the storage room?  LOL Mang is in the hallway so he'd be the first person Dal would run into...fun....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> so does this mean we'll be seeing someone inside the storage room?  LOL Mang is in the hallway so he'd be the first person Dal would run into...fun.... *





Actually the hold hatch is across from the bridge hatch, but yeah if that's closed and he keeps walking around, he'll meet me first.  Could be bad...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmm...personality of a dictionary, huh?

I don't know whether he'd be 

or if he'd be


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hmm...personality of a dictionary, huh?
> 
> I don't know whether he'd be
> 
> or if he'd be  *




LOL

Give her a chance....I'm sure soon he'll be


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> Give her a chance....I'm sure soon he'll be          *





I think you overestimate Mang's range


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I think you overestimate Mang's range *




Oh? so he'll just go straight from   to   to  

hehehe....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh? so he'll just go straight from   to   to
> 
> hehehe.... *





I think even that's pushing it.  Too bad there isn't an :indifferent: 

It's so much easier being a gungan.  Then you've got 

The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I think even that's pushing it.  Too bad there isn't an :indifferent:
> ...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *





Ahh an army of gungans!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ahh an army of gungans! *




Yup...  with a corresponding number of tongues.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Yup...  with a corresponding number of tongues.   *






EDIT:

ya know...that smiley face...just...looks...a bit...*dirty*...


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well...  yeah!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *




LOL

I can't wait to run into all ya'll now.  How far have you guys gotten.  We're still on our first day! Hehe...yep about 100 posts and we haven't gotten past a day yet...


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> I can't wait to run into all ya'll now.  How far have you guys gotten.  We're still on our first day! Hehe...yep about 100 posts and we haven't gotten past a day yet... *




We're still on our first day, too.  We've just gotten off planet X and are headed to planet Y to complete mission Z.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garyh _*We're still on our first day, too.  We've just gotten off planet X and are headed to planet Y to complete mission Z.   *




Well, we're doing nothing that interesting other than trying not to drive each other bonkers...which of course is half the fun.

Also I may be invading a certain Jedi's privacy via security cam soon while he's showering....HEY Meiko is a teenage college student and one of those requirements is that she has sex on the brain, isn't it?  At least that's what I remember about my formative teenage/college years....ah those were FUN years...

hehehe.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, we're doing nothing that interesting other than trying not to drive each other bonkers...which of course is half the fun.
> 
> ...




I'd say your memory is spot on accurate.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'd say your memory is spot on accurate.   *




Now it only remains to be seen if I scare Jemal or driven him crazy.  And he hasn't met ELENTARI yet in the Beta game...she is FAR FAR FAR worse...


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now it only remains to be seen if I scare Jemal or driven him crazy.  And he hasn't met ELENTARI yet in the Beta game...she is FAR FAR FAR worse... *




Oh dear...

It's probably for the best that I'm _not_ in that game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> * Oh dear...It's probably for the best that I'm not in that game.   *




LOL

Kai is the complete opposite of Elentari and Meiko.  You notice her quote?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> Kai is the complete opposite of Elentari and Meiko.  You notice her quote?  *




...




Speaking of Kai, are you Vietnamese?  Since you have a cousin at UCI and know enough to use Nguyen as Kai's last name, it's a possibilty.  I grew up very close to Little Saigon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *... Speaking of Kai, are you Vietnamese?  Since you have a cousin at UCI and know enough to use Nguyen as Kai's last name, it's a possibilty.  I grew up very close to Little Saigon. *




Nguyen is the second most common Vietnamese family name and there's a reason why there is so many common names.  Its a fascinating history involving the old nobility, blah okay digressing...

What does that have to do with UCI?  I'm not from California, I'm from Texas actually so don't understand that reference.  LOL I better ask my cousin next time I see her.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nguyen is the second most common Vietnamese family name and there's a reason why there is so many common names.  Its a fascinating history involving the old nobility, blah okay digressing...
> 
> What does that have to do with UCI?  I'm not from California, I'm from Texas actually so don't understand that reference.  LOL I better ask my cousin next time I see her. *




If Nguyen is only the second, Tran must be the first.  As for UCI, there's a large number of Vietnamese there (as it's close to Little Saigon).  And if you're from Texas, that doesn't rule out you being Vietnamese (which you didn't answer), as I believe Houston has the second largest US concentration of Vietnamese-Americans outside of SoCal.

It's not a important, I was just surprised to see someone use Nguyen.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garyh _*If Nguyen is only the second, Tran must be the first.  As for UCI, there's a large number of Vietnamese there (as it's close to Little Saigon).  And if you're from Texas, that doesn't rule out you being Vietnamese (which you didn't answer), as I believe Houston has the second largest US concentration of Vietnamese-Americans outside of SoCal.
> 
> It's not a important, I was just surprised to see someone use Nguyen. *




LOL no you're right on the money.  I am Vietnamese-American.  Was just surprised you guessed that.   I had no idea about that with UCI, that does explain why she went there.  And yep, I'm from Houston, my beloved home town.

Pham and Nguyen are the most common actually, more so than Tran with Pham edging out Nguyen slightly.  That's funny that you know so many Trans.  Its probably the third most common.

Wow it is a small small world


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL no you're right on the money.  I am Vietnamese-American.  Was just surprised you guessed that.   I had no idea about that with UCI, that does explain why she went there.  And yep, I'm from Houston, my beloved home town.
> 
> ...




I knew some Pham's as well, but in my area, Nguyen and Tran were more common.

I succeeded on my Knowledge (Vietnamese-American) check.   Honestly, the reason I know all this is, as I mentioned, that I grew up near Little Saigon (Westminster and Garden Grove, Orange County, CA), and, well...  all through high school, I had a crush on a Vietnamese-American girl  , so I made a point of learning about the culture.

For example, I bet there aren't many on these boards that could tell you what an _ao dai_ is.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not a important, I was just surprised to see someone use Nguyen. *





I think one of my life goals is to be able to pronounce Nguyen with even remote correctness.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I think one of my life goals is to be able to pronounce Nguyen with even remote correctness.  *




It's not that tough...  "Knew - win" is pretty close.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For example, I bet there aren't many on these boards that could tell you what an ao dai is.   *




Hehe 

Did you ever see the Vietnamese Story Hour?  I showed it to Kitana but she had much criticism for a few of the character's names.

I thought it was a pretty decent story hour though.  Haven't read it in ages.  Or Sagiro's which I really should look at.  And Piratecat's I am sooooo far behind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I knew some Pham's as well, but in my area, Nguyen and Tran were more common.
> 
> I succeeded on my Knowledge (Vietnamese-American) check.   Honestly, the reason I know all this is, as I mentioned, that I grew up near Little Saigon (Westminster and Garden Grove, Orange County, CA), and, well...  all through high school, I had a crush on a Vietnamese-American girl  , so I made a point of learning about the culture.
> 
> For example, I bet there aren't many on these boards that could tell you what an ao dai is.   *




LOL probably not.  But they will because I plan on running a campaign using d20 Modern set in Vietnam...thus my input to Krizzel for Metal Joe to set it all up....

And I have a few of those ao dai, but all inherited from my aunts.  They're beautiful and LOL definitely attention getters whenever you wear them.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not that tough...  "Knew - win" is pretty close.   *




The first part is the hard part.  Trying to voice the ng without voicing it, if you understand what I mean.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe
> 
> ...




I'm aware of the Vietnamese Story hour, but to be honest, I haven't read but a couple story hours.  For some reason, I just can't seem to get out of the IC Forum, even though I know the SH Forum has great stuff.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *It's not that tough...  "Knew - win" is pretty close.   *




You guys just shut up....I can't even pronounce MY OWN name without screwing up.  I have NO accent whatsoever and you need that to speak Vietnamese.  In fact I have a faint southern accent so it sounds even stranger sometimes....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm aware of the Vietnamese Story hour, but to be honest, I haven't read but a couple story hours.  For some reason, I just can't seem to get out of the IC Forum, even though I know the SH Forum has great stuff. *




I wonder why 

I've hardly even hit the main page anymore ever since I got sucked in here last month.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *LOL probably not.  But they will because I plan on running a campaign using d20 Modern set in Vietnam...thus my input to Krizzel for Metal Joe to set it all up....
> 
> And I have a few of those ao dai, but all inherited from my aunts.  They're beautiful and LOL definitely attention getters whenever you wear them. *




Well, when you start you Vietnamese game, I'm in!!   

As for ao dai, yeah, it's more common to see older women wear them.  But a young women in an ao dai...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wonder why
> 
> I've hardly even hit the main page anymore ever since I got sucked in here last month. *




Yeah and you sucked me in here with you, you evil man


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You guys just shut up....I can't even pronounce MY OWN name without screwing up.  I have NO accent whatsoever and you need that to speak Vietnamese.  In fact I have a faint southern accent so it sounds even stranger sometimes.... *




And that name would be?

Yeah, hearing Valleynamese was funny.  I bet Texanamese is just as funny.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wonder why
> 
> I've hardly even hit the main page anymore ever since I got sucked in here last month. *




I usually hit the main page... outside of that, it's hit or miss.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah and you sucked me in here with you, you evil man  *




What do you expect?  Krizzel has evil in his name, after all 

Err...wait, no, that's ezil.  Maybe not quite the same.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And that name would be?
> 
> Yeah, hearing Valleynamese was funny.  I bet Texanamese is just as funny.   *




Apparently everyone else in my family over 30 finds it hilarious too.... I've lost alot of it since I moved up north (stupid school and job) but hey my ex-boyfriend really liked it alot  so its a good ice breaker to pick up guys...


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Apparently everyone else in my family over 30 finds it hilarious too.... I've lost alot of it since I moved up north (stupid school and job) but hey my ex-boyfriend really liked it alot  so its a good ice breaker to pick up guys... *




"Would y'all like some _pho_?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Would y'all like some pho?"   *




;p

::SMACKS GARY WITH HER CHOPSTICKS::

hey...don't knock my pick up lines...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Apparently everyone else in my family over 30 finds it hilarious too.... I've lost alot of it since I moved up north (stupid school and job) but hey my ex-boyfriend really liked it alot  so its a good ice breaker to pick up guys... *




 and double


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Would y'all like some pho?"   *





ugh I cannot stand the little red packages of the instant pho anymore.  Way waaaayy to many of them eaten.

If you've ever had anything with cha gio in it though...mmmmm now I'm hungry

Gotta wince though at butchering the language.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ;p
> 
> ...




I ain't knockin', I'm just takin' a guess.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ugh I cannot stand the little red packages of the instant pho anymore.  Way waaaayy to many of them eaten.
> ...




I honestly never tried that much in the way of Vietnamese food, and now that I've gone vegetarian, I probably never will.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I ain't knockin', I'm just takin' a guess.   *





Actually I don't need pickup lines, but hehe, its nice to have them handy just in case.  I loooooooove being a woman.  You just smile and wink at a guy and he's there.  None of that having to walk up to someone and figure out what to say that won't end in them throwing beer in your face....

OKAY I have to work tommorrow...good night ya'll!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I honestly never tried that much in the way of Vietnamese food, and now that I've gone vegetarian, I probably never will.   *





Oh.  Arrgh.  Well, it's good food 

The restaraunt we like to go to actually has some specific vegetarian items (about 3 or 4 I think).  Also I'd wager a few of the regular things would be acceptable - well, depending on how strict of a vegetarian one is.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I honestly never tried that much in the way of Vietnamese food, and now that I've gone vegetarian, I probably never will.   *




There are vegetarian dishes.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Actually I don't need pickup lines, but hehe, its nice to have them handy just in case.  I loooooooove being a woman.  You just smile and wink at a guy and he's there.  None of that having to walk up to someone and figure out what to say that won't end in them throwing beer in your face....
> ...




Beer... OR CHOPSTICKS!!   

G'night, Kit!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Oh.  Arrgh.  Well, it's good food
> 
> The restaraunt we like to go to actually has some specific vegetarian items (about 3 or 4 I think).  Also I'd wager a few of the regular things would be acceptable - well, depending on how strict of a vegetarian one is. *




Egg and dairy is okay, but I've found lots of Asian food has unwelcome broth in it.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Egg and dairy is okay, but I've found lots of Asian food has unwelcome broth in it.   *





A lot of Vietnamese food has fish/seafood products of one sort or another in it.  So yeah mostly stuck there unless they have some specific menu items.

I'd think a lot of Chinese food would be okay, but yeah there's a lot of broth there.  

Wow it's odd the stuff I'll go on about late at night ;p


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> A lot of Vietnamese food has fish/seafood products of one sort or another in it.  So yeah mostly stuck there unless they have some specific menu items.
> ...




That's the fun part of being up late.   

I enjoy going to Chinese places that have tofu items on the menu.  Tofu = good stuff!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's the fun part of being up late.
> 
> I enjoy going to Chinese places that have tofu items on the menu.  Tofu = good stuff!!   *




Yes!  I love tofu.  Very good stuff


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay, now I found it Jemal. I missed and had put it in the recycle bin because it was between a huge slam of posts from the board telling that my subscribed threads had a post.

I think I'll just appear in the cargo hold now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Okay, now I found it Jemal. I missed and had put it in the recycle bin because it was between a huge slam of posts from the board telling that my subscribed threads had a post.
> 
> I think I'll just appear in the cargo hold now. *




Well...Mang is in his room, Meiko is in engineering, the other two are still in the cockpit...so I suppose you get to pick where to head off to! 

nobodys in the hallway anymore....


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone else find it odd that you guys had a 2-page discussion about vietnamese stuff over the course of about... an hour?  And why wasn't I invited? *L*  Anyways, Pearl could always notice something moving around in her cargo hold.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Anyone else find it odd that you guys had a 2-page discussion about vietnamese stuff over the course of about... an hour?  And why wasn't I invited? *L*  Anyways, Pearl could always notice something moving around in her cargo hold. *




It came up, what can I say?   As for you, hey - you had your chance.  It's not our fault you didn't notice the discussion.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Anyways, Pearl could always notice something moving around in her cargo hold. *



 Been there, done that


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Been there, done that   *




someone's got a whole new scent now....eau'de Girly


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry, didn't mean to...  

Oh, you meant the perfume? Forget that I said anything.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

*L* Have I mentioned yet I love you guys?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Here comes the cavalry


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

You better watch out, it's not going to take _that_ long for him to remember he has three training remotes under his control.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You better watch out, it's not going to take that long for him to remember he has three training remotes under his control. *




you BOTH better watch out...its not going to take long before Meiko shows them who this cabin REALLY belongs to...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

What's she going to do? Scream?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *What's she going to do? Scream?   *




You'll see in a second


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You'll see in a second *




This is where I express thanks that I'm in the OTHER thread.


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you BOTH better watch out...its not going to take long before Meiko shows them who this cabin REALLY belongs to...
> 
> *




Well, Xado's still in the cockpit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, Xado's still in the cockpit.  *




He didn't hear all the yelling?


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He didn't hear all the yelling? *




I said STILL, he's going to check it soon. He's not really in a hurry, as it can't be anything good.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *I said STILL, he's going to check it soon. He's not really in a hurry, as it can't be anything good. *




True...when is it ever good on the ship so far?


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True...when is it ever good on the ship so far?  *




Before everybody else came aboard.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Imperial IC thread is 4 pages long, 800 views, and 124 posts....LOL...wow ;p

of course this OOC thread is pretty impressive itself!


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Imperial IC thread is 4 pages long, 800 views, and 124 posts....LOL...wow ;p
> 
> of course this OOC thread is pretty impressive itself! *




Yeah, what the hell are the Republics doing there? Staring the wall? Sleeping?  And of course EVERYBODY who sees a thread with name like "New Imperial Order IC" they just come rushing in. That "Imperial" must have something to do with it... hmm... they should change their thread name to "New Republic Empire IC".


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Maybe the Republic has lost hyperspace technology and they need to use hibernation (or how is that written) chambers and then proceed in real life time.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Meesa postin' as much as meesa can.  Meesa can't be carryin' de whole story meself!


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Meesa postin' as much as meesa can.  Meesa can't be carryin' de whole story meself!   *




Can't you see it? You're being a prisoner in the dark, slow-moving storyline of Republic. Join us, and you shall see the power of the dark si... ...New Imperial Order. 

Ps. And we'we got cooler thread name too.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can't you see it? You're being a prisoner in the dark, slow-moving storyline of Republic. Join us, and you shall see the power of the dark si... ...New Imperial Order.
> 
> Ps. And we'we got cooler thread name too.  *




No, it can't be...  I'll never join you!!  NEVER!!


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, it can't be...  I'll never join you!!  NEVER!! *




Aww crap, there goes my XP bonus.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Aww crap, there goes my XP bonus.  *




Perhaps gungans prefer a...different sort of enticement, eh, Xael?

Now what are gungan weaknesses....


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Perhaps gungans prefer a...different sort of enticement, eh, Xael?
> 
> Now what are gungan weaknesses.... *




 ....  .....


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Meesa postin' as much as meesa can.  Meesa can't be carryin' de whole story meself!   *




Um... excuse me?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Um... excuse me?   *




Yousa be postin' bunches too!!  Wesa laggin' 'cause we had ta wait for de pilot, plus Novyet be sick nowsa.  Meesa just thinks wesa have more of a real life den desa Impeerial goons.

BTW - You've got that same good role-playin' mojo goin' that you have for D'Bruuhl!!  Good stuff.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Who're you calling goons? 

We're as good posters as you are! (Wait... I'm saying this to a gungan... never mind)


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Who're you calling goons?
> 
> We're as good posters as you are! (Wait... I'm saying this to a gungan... never mind)  *




Heh.  Watch out...  Gungans will rule the galaxy some day.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah, they're like cockroaches... but worse.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Yeah, they're like cockroaches... but worse. *




You're just jealous because Gungans get all the chicks.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

How many of the Republics are chicks then?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Um.....  how do you tell if an Ithorian is a chick?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

By looking at the character sheet   


Did you hear that guys, they have an ithorian. Over.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Good call.  

I suppose you didn't see the new "Oothar, Ithorian Jedi Consular 2 in Jemal's Star Wars: Galactic Republic" line in Mirthcard's sig?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

I have a habit of not reading other people's sigs. Especially if they have quite much nothing else than their char list.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Okay, I could forgive you for having Imperial sympathies, but impuning my sig is unacceptable!!

And hey, I have a link to my personal website in my sig, too.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Come on, you must have lots of trouble with that sig of yours, considering that you shouldn't have your sig active when making a post that is shorter than it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Them's fightin' words!!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Now, this has nothing to do with the game (or anything else for that matter), but I just want to show you this pic. That's my little brother.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

And what a cute little tyke he is!!

I'm an only child, so no pics of my siblings to share in return.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Now tell me, isn't he a bit strong? What with carrying that armchair and all.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Now tell me, isn't he a bit strong? What with carrying that armchair and all.  *




My bet is your parents built your brother using _Four Color to Fantasy_.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Altho it might also have something to do with that the pic is upside down. But your alternative really made me laugh.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My bet is your parents built your brother using Four Color to Fantasy.
> 
> *




GEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> GEEEEEEEK!!!    *




Yup.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 19, 2002)

*Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*

At this moment in the postings, the Power Rankings for Most Loathsome Character in the Combined Republic and Imperial threads:


the Slicer
the Gungan
the Twi'lek
the DM
[/list=1]

You all must be doing something right, cause I'm scarfing up the new posts, and not just to see if someone gets the business end of a wayward blaster before planetfall. Great stories - Keep up the good work!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 19, 2002)

*Addendum*

Oh, and I love the name, Vek-Tu Mang. It sounds like a mother-curse in Boricua (the pidgin of Puerto Rico).

"Choo got a lot of nerve, Mang!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *At this moment in the postings, the Power Rankings for Most Loathsome Character in the Combined Republic and Imperial threads:
> 
> 
> the Slicer
> ...






Imperial on the lead! Yay!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Woo-hoo!  Go Mang!

Actually, I was going for an asian version of Obi-wan Kenobi (which is a bit asian sounding already).  And I wanted it to have definite strength for an 'evil' name, though not a name that _had_ to be evil.  I think I got pretty well on the mark, and yeah I'm very happy with his name! 

And yes, he has a lot of nerve...probably a galaxy sized dose.


I'm sure the slicer will be very happy to have the number one slot!


More comments from the peanut gallery!  Just remember we try not to give anything away in this thread, for those of you that know both sides of the story.   I hope someone is archiving both threads...sounds like it might make an okay story hour.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *At this moment in the postings, the Power Rankings for Most Loathsome Character in the Combined Republic and Imperial threads:
> 
> 
> the Slicer
> ...






Alright!!!!!! Whooo hooo!  I beat the Gungan!  I beat the Gungan!  You know ya'll love me 

And you haven't even seen 'nothin' yet....


----------



## Mirth (Dec 19, 2002)

Apparently, after all that posting ya'll do, there's only ONE truly loathsome Imperial.  Guess who? hehehehehe


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alright!!!!!! Whooo hooo!  I beat the Gungan!  I beat the Gungan!  You know ya'll love me
> 
> And you haven't even seen 'nothin' yet.... *




Meesa likin' yous, even those you beats me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*

Hey DM!  Do I get a reward of some kind for being the most loathsome?  JEMAL.... give me Xado's ship!


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hey DM!  Do I get a reward of some kind for being the most loathsome?  JEMAL.... give me Xado's ship! *




Over m... Mang's dead body!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

WHAT??!?!?!?!?
DM IS NUMBER FOUR?  THAT'S NOT RIGHT!!!

I'm gonna have to do something about that... HEH HEH HEH

Hmm lets see... asteroid collision?  no.... Mean hutts?  Already planning that...  hmmm... 
GIANT SPACE HAMSTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Over m... Mang's dead body! *





Hey!  We've already had enough talk about Mang's body, thanks.

And Jemal...you're scaring me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Report from the Peanut Gallery Sector*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey!  We've already had enough talk about Mang's body, thanks. And Jemal...you're scaring me  *




well then quit walking around in a skimpy towel...not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 19, 2002)

*Explanations follow - er, no they don't.*

Here we were, us of the Peanut Gallery Sector, ready to explain exactly what we find Loathsome about your roles in the game. 

But then we realized you might change your behavior, which is something we don't want.

It's much more fun to let you speculate. You're doing such a good job of it already.

Loathesome Power Rankings will be reissued when you guys actually move forward with the plot.

But Jemal, how about some actual roll results? Someone who has given the twerpette a 200-ton enabler can't just be trusted on faith with things such as, er, the results of wayward blaster fire, or asteroid-field Pilot checks, or random encounters with X-Wing patrols and Imperial Starcruisers, er, respectively...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Explanations follow - er, no they don't.*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Here we were, us of the Peanut Gallery Sector, ready to explain exactly what we find Loathsome about your roles in the game.
> 
> But then we realized you might change your behavior, which is something we don't want.
> 
> ...




Don't mess with the enabler, dude....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, Metal Joe is off and running.  Maybe I can sneak in a Mang post now


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Alright, Metal Joe is off and running.  Maybe I can sneak in a Mang post now  *




hey no advertising for other games in here!  IMPERIAL thread ;p we exist only to smack on the Republics....

hehe....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

...and get SMACKED in return...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *...and get SMACKED in return... *




..._harder_....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...harder.... *




Is this where the innuendo returns?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is this where the innuendo returns?    *




Its late at night...EVERYTHING is an innuendo...especially since I've been posting as Elentari, the innuendo queen, for the past hour...


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Its late at night...EVERYTHING is an innuendo...especially since I've been posting as Elentari, the innuendo queen, for the past hour... *




Dang...  I _really_ should have gotten into the Beta game...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dang...  I really should have gotten into the Beta game...   *





You never know...  We just found a 200' sleeping dragon.  There could be an opening soon


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> You never know...  We just found a 200' sleeping dragon.  There could be an opening soon  *




"Could" be?  Try _will_ be...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

hey gar, I can't figure out how to do the poll thingy...can you give me a heads up?


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hey gar, I can't figure out how to do the poll thingy...can you give me a heads up? *




No prob, Kit.  At the bottom of the new thread screen is an option called "Post a Poll?"

Check the box, select the number of options you want, and it will take you to the poll creation screen.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No prob, Kit.  At the bottom of the new thread screen is an option called "Post a Poll?"
> 
> Check the box, select the number of options you want, and it will take you to the poll creation screen. *




ahhh!! I thought I had to set it up before I click submit...this sucker isn't HCI friendly here.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ahhh!! I thought I had to set it up before I click submit...this sucker isn't HCI friendly here. *




I'm guessing...  HCI = Human Computer Interface?

I'm not an engineer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm guessing...  HCI = Human Computer Interface?
> 
> I'm not an engineer.   *




yep 

Be glad.  I've had my fill of them for the day.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yep
> 
> Be glad.  I've had my fill of them for the day. *




Good thing you haven't had your fill of Gungans and ninjas, then.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good thing you haven't had your fill of Gungans and ninjas, then.   *




Ninjas...lol...it _would_ be the game where my character is in love with her gun ;p


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ninjas...lol...it would be the game where my character is in love with her gun ;p *




Heck, you even sing to it for goodness sakes!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heck, you even sing to it for goodness sakes!!   *




when does she _sing_ to the gun?  Kai does not like to talk! much less sing.  She kisses it ;p sort of like a good luck habit she has.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> when does she sing to the gun?  Kai does not like to talk! much less sing.  She kisses it ;p sort of like a good luck habit she has. *




Okay, so that song was depth and not actual IC action?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, so that song was depth and not actual IC action? *




OHHH...hmm...maybe I better specify it in the post...that is the US Marine Sniper (slightly modified) Creed, the oath they take and memorize.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OHHH...hmm...maybe I better specify it in the post...that is the US Marine Sniper (slightly modified) Creed, the oath they take and memorize. *




I just learned something.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I just learned something.   *




Well...that's not gonna last long....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well...that's not gonna last long.... *




What's not gonna last long?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's not gonna last long?
> *




Learning something...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*

ATTENTION EVERYONE

I am up to 21 posts per day.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION EVERYONE
> 
> I am up to 21 posts per day..... *




Sick...  absolutely sick...

But I bet you haven't run into Crothian yet, have you?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sick...  absolutely sick...
> 
> But I bet you haven't run into Crothian yet, have you?   *




Nooooope....but at this rate I'm pretty sure i will....'

"Good night all"  I'm gonna crash!


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nooooope....but at this rate I'm pretty sure i will....'
> 
> "Good night all"  I'm gonna crash! *




G'night!!

Oh, and Crothian has OVER 12,000 POSTS!!  Something close to 40/day.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh, and Crothian has OVER 12,000 POSTS!!  Something close to 40/day. *



  What is he? A computer?


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *  What is he? A computer? *




He is, that he is.  He is Crothian of the Post Count.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *He is, that he is.  He is Crothian of the Post Count. *




Damn!  I have so much to do to catch up to him.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn!  I have so much to do to catch up to him..... *




All you have to do is double your post rate and then maintain that for a year.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All you have to do is double your post rate and then maintain that for a year.
> 
> *




 I can do that....yeah...I'll just cancel my  lease on life and devote it to these boards....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can do that....yeah...I'll just cancel my  lease on life and devote it to these boards.... *




Either that, or find more Gungans to beat.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Either that, or find more Gungans to beat.   *




Aw I already got one and he's plenty handful already....


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aw I already got one and he's plenty handful already.... *




So you're saying I'm too much Gungan for you to handle?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So you're saying I'm too much Gungan for you to handle?
> 
> *




hehe well...i think any gungan is too much to handle!


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hehe well...i think any gungan is too much to handle! *




Yousa be havin' no idea!!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Yousa be havin' no idea!!   *



Just seeing how many 'Re:'s we can get there


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*

Somebody (read: I) got bored and started doing some sketching. Here's the result. Guess who.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post Nut*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Somebody (read: I) got bored and started doing some sketching. *



Here's another one, not as good as the previous one.
And guess who.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed For Post N*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Here's another one, not as good as the previous one.
> And guess who. *



Forgot to attach the image.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Somebody (read: I) got bored and started doing some sketching. Here's the result. Guess who. *




LOL like it!...mabye with a more square chin....more like a solider less like a monk


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Ne*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Here's another one, not as good as the previous one.
> And guess who. *





umm the scruffy jedi? hehe ;p


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Insane Assylum Needed*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Somebody (read: I) got bored and started doing some sketching. Here's the result. Guess who. *





LOL!  That's him - more of a square chin, and a little more skinny in the face (just a little), but the look is PERFECT!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2002)

*Ees Choo, Mang!!*

The Peanut Gallery must get the name of your barber...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey ;p

We're not allowed to veer off the topic of Meiko or Gungan bashing for more than four posts....didn't I make that a rule somewhere?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 21, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29. *




Ditto on that 

I'll try to check in tomorrow night.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ditto on that
> 
> I'll try to check in tomorrow night. *




Are you following me?


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2002)

*Got posts?*

What's up with the Galactic Republic? Everybody gone for Christmas?

Oh, and I WANT IN on the next SW game you run, Jemal. Have RCRB, will post...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

don't think I'll be running another one for a while. This one's quite a handful (Ok, ok, it's just MEIKO that's the handful... And mang... and xado... ah hell, it's alla them damned imps 
Anyways, proceeding onto dif. topic before I get death-starrred... er death-staried... um, deathified... uh.... OH NEVER MIND. :?

So, what I was going to say is I'll probably wait for this to end (if that happens..) before I start another one, unless I get overwhelming requests to DM something (anything, I just love DMing, but am running out of ideas for campaigns.)

I have rules for: D&D, D20 modern, Mecha Crusade, and Starwars.  Anybody got requests?  or perhaps some of you would like to get in on a co-DMing thing?  that could be kewl, and (hopefully) wouldn't be much of a burden.

IF there is anything, It won't start till after new-years though (Might do some rules talking etc bout it here though).

OH, btw, one more thing - I'm gonna be putting this (And all other games I'm DMing) on a temporary hold around the 23rd or so, for about a week.  RPing will still be done, but until the new year I'm not going to be moving any of the games forward.  Sorry imps/republicans, but you won't be arriving at your destinations till January.  (though that could be a good thing.. the way you're RPing nobody's left the first day Game Time yet.. i'm not complaining though.

WOW! what was supposed to be a short little blurb turned into a full-fledged oratory.  Well, shutting up now... if I can.  I really should stop these hands from typing, if I could just figure out how.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2002)

*Requests*

Yeah, I have a request: Star Wars. And January is fine.

I'd even be okay if you just want to run a module, with 1st-levels. I don't have to be a Jedi (in fact, I'd prefer not to be one), and since this would be my first foray into SWRPG, I'm probably not the guy to co-DM with you. (DnD I could help with...)

As soon as UAA (January) and the Galactic Campaign guide (August) come out, I'm going to be trying my hand at writing adventures for the Star Wars system. Since I can't convene my regular group anymore, my best - no, my ONLY - shot at getting some experience is in a PbP campaign. And this is the best one going, IMHO. So I asked you first. Hope that didn't make you feel hammered.

Have a Merry Christmas, everyone!

Sincerely,
dpdx
Mouthpiece - Peanut Gallery Sector


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

Here's a more action packed pic. And no, he isn't my character.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Requests*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I have a request: Star Wars. And January is fine.
> 
> I'd even be okay if you just want to run a module, with 1st-levels. I don't have to be a Jedi (in fact, I'd prefer not to be one), and since this would be my first foray into SWRPG, I'm probably not the guy to co-DM with you. (DnD I could help with...)
> 
> ...




I can co-DM Star Wars....but I'd be the DM at the top of the Loathsome list........muahaha.....


----------



## Mirth (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Got posts?*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *What's up with the Galactic Republic? Everybody gone for Christmas?
> *




Alright now, Mr. Peanut ... novyet's been sick and right now we're waiting patiently for our esteemed DM to post. I thought you were reading both threads?


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have rules for: D&D, D20 modern, Mecha Crusade, and Starwars.  Anybody got requests?  or perhaps some of you would like to get in on a co-DMing thing?  that could be kewl, and (hopefully) wouldn't be much of a burden.*




Hey, here's a thought I had.  Dunno if you're interested, but how about a Transformers game using Mecha Crusade rules?

To represent a seperate, mobile pilot, we could all be Headmasters.


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Requests*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Since I can't convene my regular group anymore, my best - no, my ONLY - shot at getting some experience is in a PbP campaign.*




That's how it starts for all of us...  next thing you know, you'll be joining every game that pops up!!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Got posts?*



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alright now, Mr. Peanut ... novyet's been sick and right now we're waiting patiently for our esteemed DM to post. I thought you were reading both threads? *



We are - it's just that every time we pop in, there's the Empire IC thread with the little red thingie that denotes additional mayhem. We've gotten accustomed to it.

P'haps novyet's char could have been NPCed until (?)he got well; that being said, what's the rest of your excuse? I know Jedi are often boring, but the Peanut Gallery is almost willing to cut the Gungan a little slack, seeing as he's just about the only one ALIVE in there, it seems...

Oh well, looks like it's just about done until the holiday, anyway. The Peanut Gallery will roll up a neutral NPC in preparation for the New Year.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Requests*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can co-DM Star Wars....but I'd be the DM at the top of the Loathsome list........muahaha..... *



Bring it on, girl! The Peanut Gallery fears no DM.

Of course, the Peanut Gallery would then have to stop posting Loathesome Lists. And you don't want that. You love the Peanut Gallery!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Requests*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> That's how it starts for all of us...  next thing you know, you'll be joining every game that pops up!!   *




Actually, I join every game not because I can't play IRL, but because I just like this place so darn much.  I've actually got 2 groups IRL, plus weekly M:TG games, etc.  I'm just hogging all the action cuz it's fun.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm weak, so I drew another pic in the middle of the night. Now tell me, how many ranks in Intimidate this guy has? (the pic's in grayscale, BTW)


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Requests*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I join every game not because I can't play IRL, but because I just like this place so darn much.  I've actually got 2 groups IRL, plus weekly M:TG games, etc.  I'm just hogging all the action cuz it's fun.  *




I actually did live gaming today for the first time in a long time.  We TPK'ed, but that's okay.  I like creating characters.  

But yeah, this forum has a life of it's own that is in some ways much better than face to face games.

One of the best things about this forum is that someone can post an "Anyone interested in a Kobold game?" thread, and we have enough interest in a Koblod game - talk about odd taste! - to start not one but TWO.

IC roXor.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I'm weak, so I drew another pic in the middle of the night. Now tell me, how many ranks in Intimidate this guy has? (the pic's in grayscale, BTW) *




17 ranks.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey Jemal,

Could you throw us a bone over in the Republic thread? We've prompted you four times IC for a post and we're waiting on your reply before we can go on...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Once again.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL this thread is not allowed to go quiet!  Where is that pesky gungan?!


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL this thread is not allowed to go quiet!  Where is that pesky gungan?!
> 
> *




Yousa be askin' for meesa?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

*Merry Xmas for both groups and the GM*

.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

I don't get it, but it looks funny nonetheless 

so...do I get a picture with the gungan?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I don't get it, but it looks funny nonetheless *



Aww... I thought it was quite self-explanatory.







> *so...do I get a picture with the gungan?  *



As soon as I learn how to draw gungans.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

Xael is out of net, it'll take atleast to 'till weekend before his connection (well, his computer's) is restored.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Xael is out of net, it'll take atleast to 'till weekend before his connection (well, his computer's) is restored. *




Tell him that's too bad.  I had something interesting in mind with him and Meiko 

EDIT:  ROFL!  Oh dear I forgot Krizzel was on last night! ;p  This is KitanaVorr lol ;p hmm I could make him say interesting things but he'll probably throw a pillow at me...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

LOL ;p well that just felt distinctly weird!



I hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I hope everyone had a good holiday! *



 What do you mean _had_ a good holiday?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * What do you mean had a good holiday?   *




Egads!  what was I thinking?  The drinking as only just begun!  Hit that eggnog you fellow americans!...wha?  Tis a holy holiday?  Who can tell with all this wonderful commercialism!  All hail shopping and gifts!


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Kitana, get your butt over to my Superthread and discuss your PC.  At least check out the CharGen rules.

I wanna be in your sig, too.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I wanna be in your sig, too.   *



Now, where else on her you are?  

(Somebody please stop me from making these horrible jokes)


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2002)

IT WORKS, IT WORKS! WOHOO!

*twitch*

I'm back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 26, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Kitana, get your butt over to my Superthread and discuss your PC.  At least check out the CharGen rules.
> 
> I wanna be in your sig, too.   *




Oh baby you will alright...you will...  

But I need to get the pdf thingie on the supers (which I don't have) since I've never played it before.  I'm having Krizzel download it for me while I'm off having a totally girly day today (spa, manicure, pedicure, shopping) whoo hoo!  I love being a woman!  We get all the perks...


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh baby you will alright...you will...  *


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Guess what I did today


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Guess what I did today  *




You watched _Extreme Skate Archery_ on ESPN 2?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *IT WORKS, IT WORKS! WOHOO!
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> I'm back.  *




Then why don't you POST something


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then why don't you POST something     *




Because Xado's taking a nap.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Because Xado's taking a nap.  *




Okay then someone will do something that will wake him up


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay then someone will do something that will wake him up     *




I knew you were going to say that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I knew you were going to say that... *




duh!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

ROFL! I think we're gonna need Mang, Cabe(if he leaves Dalamar's guy), or Dalamar's guy (if he gets past Cabe)  to break up the mondo fight that's about go into WWE smackdown mode in the cockpit.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

I don't think he (my guy) is coming out of there in the near future, unless he gets hungry, then he'll probably come through the door because its 'malfunctioning'


----------



## dpdx (Dec 29, 2002)

Ooh, someone's gonna get spaced before they encounter their first encounter!!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 30, 2002)

*Zzzzz...*

How's it work if, say, Meiko and Xado start fighting (as in, trying to kill each other) in the cockpit? What I mean is, say Xado posts that he draws a vibroblade, and slashes at Meiko - Does Xado make that attack/damage roll, or does the DM?

And since they're in the cockpit, say Xado misses - is there a chance he can damage the ship?

That might be interesting...

All our love,
The Peanut Gallery Sector (now with creamy nougat!)


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zzzzz...*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *How's it work if, say, Meiko and Xado start fighting (as in, trying to kill each other) in the cockpit? What I mean is, say Xado posts that he draws a vibroblade, and slashes at Meiko - Does Xado make that attack/damage roll, or does the DM?
> 
> And since they're in the cockpit, say Xado misses - is there a chance he can damage the ship?
> 
> ...




Hey, if Xado starts fighting, he'll shoot. Though I'm afraid that Phoenix has the "Wail of The Banshee"-attack.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Zzzzz...*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *Though I'm afraid that Phoenix has the "Wail of The Banshee"-attack.  *



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Zzzzz...*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> * ROFLMAO!!! *




Hey!  Don't laugh!  Its a very powerful and debilitating attack!  Even the most powerful of Jedi cannot defend against it...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

HEY all MIGHTY FORCE GOD  are we in some kind of tenth level of Dante hell? Never allowed to pass beyond the first day!  Who does Meiko have to sleep with to get outta there?  Okay well she would rather do her "Wail of the Banshee" attack, but it is more effective, isn't it?  Look how Xado quakes...it could be worse.  I could have her start PMSing and then no one on that ship has a chance for survival, not even Mang!


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Who does Meiko have to sleep with to get outta there?  *




Well, meesa be havin' an idea...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

I have good news, and I have bad news.

The good news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads. 
The bad news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have good news, and I have bad news.
> 
> The good news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads.
> The bad news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads.  *




*blows on her newly manicured nails before buffing them* so when are those updates coming...hmmm?


----------



## dpdx (Jan 3, 2003)

Yay! The Republic is back up to speed!

Updated Loathesome List:

1 - Meiko
2 - DM (How DARE you have a Christmas holiday!)
3 - Gungan Din
4 - The Stowaway

Respectfully yours,
the Peanut Gallery Sector


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *4 - The Stowaway*



I'm on the list! I'm on the list! Beware Kit, I'll take your place.

_MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAaaaa...._ *ahem* nevermind...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I'm on the list! I'm on the list! Beware Kit, I'll take your place.
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAaaaa.... *ahem* nevermind... *




Never!  No one can me more loathsome than Meiko!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

I am SO GLAD to be back HOME on my OWN COMPUTER (and Krizzel on his) with ROAD RUNNER and not that annoying modem anymore!

YAY ME!  now to catch up on my posts per day number...


----------



## Xael (Jan 5, 2003)

You're back just in time to see us _*DIE*_! 

"We need guns, lots of guns..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *You're back just in time to see us _DIE_! *



"You can't kill me. If you strike me down, I will become more powerful than you can ever imagine."

Or something along those lines, it's been years since I last watched it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Ya know...there's just not enough smack talking going around.  Gotta fix that.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Ack!  I must return to the loathsome list.  Darn vacation...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Hobbes - 

You may not c-ock.  You may only arch.


----------



## Xael (Jan 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have good news, and I have bad news.
> 
> The good news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads.
> The bad news - I'm back, so I'll be updating the threads.  *




Now I know what you meant by that! You bastard!  

Ps. Wohoo!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 6, 2003)

And just as quickly as the Republic shows some life, the thread goes back to sleep again...

However, the Imperials are in the thick of it! Yay!

The Peanut Gallery Sector prefers to cut to the chase:

After barely surviving the Incident, the Imperials and the Republic meet in battle! Guns manned, and at the ready, the Imperials shoot... the Republic does nothing. The Imperials shoot again... the Republic calls upon the Force to do... nothing. Empire wins, and everyone (including Meiko) is forced to wear the most unflattering... white plastic Stormtrooper uniform!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

:GASP:

Unflattering white stormtrooper uniform?  Not without Meiko's personal tailor seeing that it echoes the latest in fashion body contouring...and maybe a little bit of color would help.  How about about a little blue fur trim at the edges of the cuffs?  Or add a lovely pink feather on that helmet...yes...the possibilities...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

*shakes head*  blue trim???  Damn, I guess I WON'T be at the top of the loathsome list anytime soon if we keep her around.

Unless I do something REALLY loathsome, like oh say... Nah, that would be telling .  You'll figure it out soon.

Oh, btw, dpdx, the republic should be doing ok soon, I just gave a little jumpstart and I've got it ready now.  MWAHAHA YOU'LL ALL PERISH!!! PERISH I SAY!!!!!!

Oh, um... You weren't supposed to hear that...

Lets see 3 jedi, 1 pilot, and 1 diplomat vs 2 jedi, 1 soldier, 1 pilot, and 1 Spoiled brat.

Fairly even, as long as SOMEONE leaves her perfume on the ship. hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> Fairly even, as long as SOMEONE leaves her perfume on the ship. hehe. *




Impossible.

She is a fashionista after all.

Oh!  And I'm sure she'll love to give the republics a makeover.  I can think a few lipsticks and blushes that would do the gungan a world of good.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> ...




Yousa must be bein' jokin'!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Yousa must be bein' jokin'!!   *




Meiko never jokes about fashion!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Empire wins, and everyone (including Meiko) is forced to wear the most unflattering... white plastic Stormtrooper uniform! *





What's wrong with uniforms?

Mang would like to know.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

*Don't choo worry, Mang!*

Well, they're a little bulkier than your body glove, Mang, but we were more concerned with Meiko, who would have a hard time sticking a bow on her helmet without the use of unsightly velcro, or worse, glue.

But she's currently staggered for 2d4 rounds, so we'll give her a break, for now.

Sincerely,
The Peanut Gallery


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Don't choo worry, Mang!*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Well, they're a little bulkier than your body glove, Mang, but we were more concerned with Meiko, who would have a hard time sticking a bow on her helmet without the use of unsightly velcro, or worse, glue.
> 
> But she's currently staggered for 2d4 rounds, so we'll give her a break, for now.
> 
> ...





She just needs an attitude adjustment.  Mang will have her goose-stepping along by the end, I'm sure.

Edit - now where did I put that IC thread?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

And how would you do that, lord mang?   I don't know if A spanking would work on her.  (And If you tried I'ld have to put a higher rating on the thread. *L*)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Don't choo worry, Mang!*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Well, they're a little bulkier than your body glove, Mang, but we were more concerned with Meiko, who would have a hard time sticking a bow on her helmet without the use of unsightly velcro, or worse, glue.
> *




FEATHER not bow...Pink Feather, kind of long and full, rather floppy...maybe with a matching boa too....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *And how would you do that, lord mang?   I don't know if A spanking would work on her.  (And If you tried I'ld have to put a higher rating on the thread. *L*) *




Careful, she might like that  oh wait...that's Elentari...nevermind, wrong character


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Don't choo worry, Mang!*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> FEATHER not bow...Pink Feather, kind of long and full, rather floppy...maybe with a matching boa too.... *



As if the P.G.S were paying attention to, or caring about, your desecration of the Imperial Uniform.

Bad Stormtrooper! No Jedi!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hobbes -
> 
> You may not c-ock.  You may only arch. *




There's innuendo in that statement somewhere, I just have to find it....

Seriously though, good point.  I'll keep in mind that alternate phrasing in the future.  I dunno though... _arching_ one's eyebrow sounds overly sophisticated for Cabe. 

As for the proposed changes to stormtrooper armor... ngah.  Disturbing image of stormtroopers in drag.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Storm troopers in drag... I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's innuendo in that statement somewhere, I just have to find it....
> 
> ...




You could always try "raising" an eyebrow or "lifting" an eyebrow or even "quirking" an eyebrow.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2003)

So many possibilities...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Meiko may not make  it....  lol I know ya'all are just weeping with sorrow...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

boy i'm grumpy today I need leave work early and go home...I love flexible schedules.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Those creeps are going to pay for this, Pearl," she promised vehemently, brushing strands from her blood matted blonde wig from her eyes.  "Especially if I scar!" *




You sure do have your priorities straight, yes sirree...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey hobbs and Krizz ;p get your posts in there....hehe....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

no reason

just

 

_
Five little Imperials on a ship
One did the flying
One did the whining
One did the sighing
One did the crying
And one took no lip
_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You sure do have your priorities straight, yes sirree...  *




hehehe  of course!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

just because I just wuv you guys


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 18, 2003)

*Ahhhh!*

That was frightening.  Never do it again.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Ahhhh!*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *That was frightening.  Never do it again.
> 
> *




I wuv u
u wuv me
we're a happy family
when the shot rang out
someone hit the floor
no more pesky xado naar

(sorry xael your name was the closest I could rhyme to it!)


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey Naar isn't so bad - he does as he's told!  Mang will just have to sign him up for an anger management class when they get back home.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey Naar isn't so bad - he does as he's told!  Mang will just have to sign him up for an anger management class when they get back home. *




*whines* he blew up my music....


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey Naar isn't so bad - he does as he's told!  Mang will just have to sign him up for an anger management class when they get back home. *




Bah! Jemal's trying to kill us, so we're never going to get home. Just look at the IC Thread. Arrgghh! We need a battle plan:

Cabe: Shoot them!

Mang: Cut them!

Phoenix: Err... ...Yell at them!


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *whines* he blew up my music.... *




*whines* she hacked into the ship's speaker system...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah! Jemal's trying to kill us, so we're never going to get home. Just look at the IC Thread. Arrgghh! We need a battle plan:
> 
> ...





Well we need Phoenix to know they're there first   I'm sure she could come up with something productive to do then.

We ought to just toss Palpa at them - instant knockdown and entanglement!  Xado is probably not too bad with a blaster either, right?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Well we need Phoenix to know they're there first   I'm sure she could come up with something productive to do then.
> *



 Like note how whole body red isn't IN.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Like note how whole body red isn't IN. *




But that, like, is totally important.  You wouldn't want to be caught _dead_ wearing last years armor? would you? 

yes yes...i know...lame-ooo


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Its not allowed to be on the third page.

Its just not.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Bumping this up so that it gets moved to the OOC thread 

So what's happening now with the Imperials?  We seem to be at a standstill here.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Just waiting to find out what Mang knows.  I wouldn't worry about it except that it makes a big difference in what he would do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Just waiting to find out what Mang knows.  I wouldn't worry about it except that it makes a big difference in what he would do. *




Meiko, apparently, has no sense of direction....hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

So ;p

When's the update for this one coming?  What are we waiting for?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

For me to quit procrastinating.
I'll update soon.  Maybe now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *For me to quit procrastinating.
> I'll update soon.  Maybe now. *




J-baby. LOL I think you're joining/creating too many games.

 

Maybe you're getting board-overdose.  I know that I get sick of posting if I've been posting alot for a length of time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

hehe

I love Meiko's interrogation technique


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2003)

Meiko scares me. A lot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Meiko scares me. A lot. *




She should!  She's an Imperial, after all, not bound by any of the annoying republic rules, Jedi broo-haha...she is a completely self-serving individual with a ruthless streak.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 11, 2003)

Greetings from the Peanut Gallery Sector!

Updated Loathesome List:

1: Meiko (I fire the ship's laser into melee!)
2: the Peanut Gallery Sector (get off of the Pleasure Planet, there's work to do!)
3: Palpa (aka, Darth Bozo)
4: Corporate stooges #3 through #9 (1st and Goal, Docking Bay: net casualties, -6! Good job!)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Hooray! hehe Meiko's still number one!  What you don't think Meiko's interrogation technique is worth another loathsome point?


----------



## dpdx (Feb 11, 2003)

About what I'd expect from an Imperial. If you can't Force Grip the guy's neck, you use what you have available...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *About what I'd expect from an Imperial. If you can't Force Grip the guy's neck, you use what you have available... *




I personally liked "the fire ships lasers into melee and her compatriots be damned" myself.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

Goddamn, what do I have to do to get past Meiko? Blow my head off?
No. Wait, Palpa doesn't really know how to use a blaster, he probably couldn't hit himself... Nevermind.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 12, 2003)

If it's any consolation, Dalamar, you'd be number two if we hadn't been so late in checking in!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Goddamn, what do I have to do to get past Meiko? Blow my head off?
> No. Wait, Palpa doesn't really know how to use a blaster, he probably couldn't hit himself... Nevermind. *




No one can surpass Meiko!

  

All bow before the magnificent loathsome one!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, that's it.. This has gone on for TOO long.
MY TURN to be loathsome.

Hmm.. just thought of something.. If I do what I'm thinking, that would work FOR meiko..

DAMIT, nothing can phase the blonde bimbo...
unless...
No, that would change the rating upwards significantly... gargh.

Anyone have any ideas on it, email me.
hehehehe....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> DAMIT, nothing can phase the blonde bimbo...
> unless...
> No, that would change the rating upwards significantly... gargh.
> ...




HEY she took off her wig, she is no longer blonde


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

She'll always be blonde to me..


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *She'll always be blonde to me..  *




lol actually you're right...but uh...don't tell Shalimar that...*whispers* she's one of dem dang it blondes...and she might hurt you...

*gasp*

Look behind you, Jemal!  She's coming!

RUN run for your life!

Head AWAY from the light!  Into the darkness, Jemal!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

"Damned chicks... ganging up on me."  *Starts running, then stops suddenly*

"Light?  What is this light you refer to?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Damned chicks... ganging up on me."  *Starts running, then stops suddenly*
> 
> "Light?  What is this light you refer to?" *







uh...keep running or she'll get ya for sure!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

*looks around*
I don't see her..
Meh... liar... she's not really after me, is she? Tsk tsk..

Anyways... So DPDX, what do I have to do to be more loathsome than Meiko.. I have a feeling just blowing them into space won't be enough... But I do have an EXCELLENT idea for what will happen if they aren't in a safe place when that forcefield drops... They don't even have to die. MUAHAHA

So is it wrong of me to do things to the PCS just so I can win some title? hehe...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **looks around*
> I don't see her..
> Meh... liar... she's not really after me, is she? Tsk tsk..
> 
> ...




I thought I blew the doors away.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Yep.  boom.  Hole in wall.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Yep.  boom.  Hole in wall. *




More holes coming up soon...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> More holes coming up soon... *




GARY!!!!
She's blowing holes in my station!!
Get Brassa's big-assed Gungan tongue in there and.. uh.. 'Distract' her.

hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> GARY!!!!
> She's blowing holes in my station!!
> ...




I got some manacles for you...gungan boy...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Holy rapid response, badman!

Are you just sitting there banging the Refresh key?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Holy rapid response, badman!
> 
> Are you just sitting there banging the Refresh key? *




No, I'm  fast typer and reader, remember?


----------



## Xael (Feb 14, 2003)

Goddamit! *I* was going to do the shooting! Oh well, there's the other turret...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Goddamit! I was going to do the shooting! Oh well, there's the other turret...  *




Xado, baby...you just gotta move faster. 

Meiko's way ahead of you on the "need to destroy" scale...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Meiko's way ahead of you on the "need to destroy" scale... *



And right now it seems that Palpa's way ahead of you all in the "going to be destroyed" scale.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

I can see I'm in for a change of pace from the Republic game.  You Imperial folks are a touch more ruthless than us...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I can see I'm in for a change of pace from the Republic game.  You Imperial folks are a touch more ruthless than us...  *




Well...Meiko is #1 on the loathsome list for a reason...life with her is..._interesting_ to say the least.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OK I haven't checked The IC thread in about 10 hours, but I'll give everyone who hasn't posted yet a few more hours b4 I start killi... er... updating the story.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK I haven't checked The IC thread in about 10 hours, but I'll give everyone who hasn't posted yet a few more hours b4 I start killi... er... updating the story. *




Jemal...its V'Day...not everyone is home for the next few hours.  I'm only here because I'm too full from a great dinner date to do anything naughty at the moment...but I'll rectify that in a couple of hours

  

Have a great V'Day everyone!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OK, I'll extend till tommorow then..
I don't know what the big deal is about it though.. People who DO have dates get stressed and/or spend lots of money, people who DON'T have dates feel alone.

It's a useless holiday for 90% of the population.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 15, 2003)

The Peanut Gallery Sector has fallen ill with a bad case of, uh, peanut blight, and will thus not be posting Loathesome Lists with regularity until it can cease to cough up half a kernel every time it sits down to the keyboard.

But in general: making the List is not something you can try to earn, because the criteria changes with each list, and there is no  point system. In general, though, if an action you take (or do not take) is likely to make some of the PGS (being peanuts,) propel themselves bodily at your noggin in a tabletop situation, that will generally put you on the List.

Also, the Peanut Gallery Sector would very much NOT like to see you TPK. It enjoys the game you're playing, and would like to see it continue without Jemal having to roll Initiative separately for Blue Glowie Jedi and scattered bits of Imperial and Republic anatomy to see which gets sucked out the vacuum first.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh don't worry bout that, peanut, I'm more worried about what happens when Meiko fires that gun...
conflicting parties in the same area always causes... situations.

Thing is I'm liking it. hehe.
All hail the sado-masochistic DM!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK, I'll extend till tommorow then..
> I don't know what the big deal is about it though.. People who DO have dates get stressed and/or spend lots of money, people who DON'T have dates feel alone.
> 
> It's a useless holiday for 90% of the population. *




Well

Whenever I don't have a date for Valentine's day, I always just go with my single friends to bars/clubs that night and find myself some hot men to hang out with for the rest of the night  That's actually alot more fun than a date with someone who's not your boyfriend.  (Having a first date on Valentine's day?---been there, done that--so not a good idea!)

Its also my brother's birthday so sometimes we spend that with him having  a party.

So Valentine's Day has never really been bad for me at all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

ok

The republics are forcing Meiko into a very bad position of possibly killing everyone to keep by being captured by the barbarian Jedi. They attacked them first, trying to force their way into the Imperial ship instead of going to their own ship after a VERY VALID request that Mang asked them to give up their weapons...I mean it IS OUR ship isn't it? ;p  

I'd also like to know how the Light Jedi explain attacking people who haven't attacked them and infact offered them safe haven on their vessel. 

BTW I'd like to know how you guys know we're Imperial and not just some transport ship.
1> no Imperial markings or transponders on the ship
2> no Imperial communications since we've been aboard
3> never identified ourselves as Imperial
4> Mang and Palpa aren't full Jedi so no dark Jedi-ness there

Sorry to go all crazy, but...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2003)

Sounds like more than one PC seems in need of a refresher on the meaning of "temporarily, peacefully coexist" or "ally against a common enemy." Of course, it's Rebels and Imperials during the Rebellion Era - what do you expect? Sure hope nobody dies...

Interesting conundrum, Jemal.  So, who gets into the ship before the vacuum comes?

[on edit: the Peanut Gallery Sector is down to a quarter-kernel of spew per pulmonary attack, and should go back into the fray with regularity realsoonnow, with Loathesome Lists, and additional commentary. Thanks for caring. ]


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

Why should they have to co-exist peacefully.  Meiko' points are very valid.  The jedi should all get darkside points for attacking when all they had to do was temporerally give up their weapons.  It wasn't an unreasonabe request by the imperials.  They didn't know the republicans, and they had no reason to trust them.

It was a simple request and the Republicans went nuts yelling out slurs.

That said, I wouldn't be real rational in that situation either.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

Has anyone been killed or even hurt yet IC? I see Oothar as being consistent, so sorry if everybody else doesn't. I don't really want to metagame this scenario by explaining every action my character takes, but I can if everyone's feathers are getting ruffled.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mirthcard _*Has anyone been killed or even hurt yet IC? *




Uh...don't you think alot of hurting is coming with your weapons drawn and everyone in attack positions?  What?  You think the Imperials will give up their ship without a fight?

Actually I'm more annoyed that the Republics know they're Imperials than anything else.  Just that knowledge makes it impossible for them to work together.  LOL let's just say I'm hoping there's a very good explanation IC for this....


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh...don't you think alot of hurting is coming with your weapons drawn and everyone in attack positions?  What?  You think the Imperials will give up their ship without a fight?
> 
> Actually I'm more annoyed that the Republics know they're Imperials than anything else.  Just that knowledge makes it impossible for them to work together.  LOL let's just say I'm hoping there's a very good explanation IC for this.... *




Okay, since you asked for it. Here goes nothing... 

My character has background issues with the Empire. That said --- having helped to heal one of the Imps (a kind and benevolent gesture) and then being told to surrender or be left to die in a vacuum, Oothar took his own third option and rushed the ship, using his skill in Intimidation to back the Imps off so that he and the Reps could get onboard and seal the door before the 30 SECONDS were up (not really much time to negotiate). This way he retains his weapons and saves his friends. Now he is trying to resolve the situation without bloodshed by continuing his Intimidation and trying to get the others to stop fighting. Unlike the Imps, he will not kill them out of hand if they do so. It is a known fact that "light" jedi don't do that sort of thing. (Hence my earlier question of whether anyone had been hurt IC yet.)

As for how the Reps knew who the Imps were ... I asked that very same question OOC in our original pre-merge game thread. If it's okay with the DM, I can copy and paste his answer here. Otherwise, you'd have to ask him.

Sorry if this post sounds pissy, but I don't like the accusatory tone of yours either and I'm just letting off some steam at having to justify myself. 

Not very gameworthy activity on either of our parts.

Truce?


----------



## Xael (Feb 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Why should they have to co-exist peacefully.  Meiko' points are very valid.  The jedi should all get darkside points for attacking when all they had to do was temporerally give up their weapons.  It wasn't an unreasonabe request by the imperials.  They didn't know the republicans, and they had no reason to trust them.
> 
> It was a simple request and the Republicans went nuts yelling out slurs.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't be real rational in that situation either. *




I saw the problem to be the 20-30 seconds of time to give up the weapons. You can maybe throw them at Mang & Cabe at that time.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I saw the problem to be the 20-30 seconds of time to give up the weapons. You can maybe throw them at Mang & Cabe at that time. *




Dropping weapons takes a move equivalent action at most (really a free action), which is probably about 2 seconds.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *... using his skill in Intimidation to back the Imps off ... before the 30 SECONDS were up (not really much time to negotiate) ...*




Do bluff/diplomacy/intimidation/etc. work PC to PC?  I thought it all had to be role played.

As for 30 seconds, that's 5 rounds, enough time for four back and forth exchanges and one move into the ship.  As far as Mang was concerned, it'd be either a 'yes' answer or if not, he closes the hatch.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mirthcard _*
> Sorry if this post sounds pissy, but I don't like the accusatory tone of yours either and I'm just letting off some steam at having to justify myself.
> 
> Not very gameworthy activity on either of our parts.
> ...




Calm down.  I'm not er "pissy" at you in any way, and I didn't mean for my post to sound accusatory, just sarcastic (which probably does sound the same, lol) -- and you didn't have to justify yourself at all -- so truce so we can work out this problem.

The problem is the Republic knowing the Imperial thing...well because it totally messes up us working with you guys.  The reason being is that the only way you would know who we are is if you knew what our mission was...and just the fact that you know we're Imperials...we can't let you leave alive because once words gets out that we're Imperials...well that's it for us.  A life of being a fugitive in the New Republic.

Take Meiko for instance...that's it for her family...once they all know, she'll be shunned and her life as it is is over.  She has every reason to want every single one of you dead now that you know that she is an Imperial sympathizer.  Once that's out, her life is over and her life now is forfeit.  So having the republics leave alive knowing who she is, she'd rather kill everyone including herself and not let anyone know then to let anyone get away who woul d know.

See my dilemma?  If only you didn't know then we could have secretly worked with you guys pretending to be passengers that got waylaid or something.

Any suggestions on how to resolve that?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Calm down.  I'm not er "pissy" at you in any way, and I didn't mean for my post to sound accusatory, just sarcastic (which probably does sound the same, lol) -- and you didn't have to justify yourself at all.
> 
> ...




Paging Jemal. Jemal please come to the blue courtesy phone. That's the blue courtesy phone.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe this will sound better from a 3rd party?

It is a traditon to want the only ones on your ship who are armed to be you, and its a smart one.  Even if they weren't Imperials they know your ship was damaged and might be wanting to take theirs.  Its only smart, and can prevent a mutiny down the line.  Its also not out of line to ask for.  I would have expected you to ask if the positions were reversed, even if you didn't know they were imperials.

The other thing I would like to ask, of everyone actually is:  Why does everyone assume Mang is a dark Jedi?  Just because he isn't pat of your little click doesn't mean he is evil.  So long as he tries to protect people he isn't dark, and from what he told me:  



> he's extremely lawful and follows the old Jedi code, not the Luke goody two shoes code ;p




I don't think anyone is at fault here.  Just the situation overall has degraded really fast.

Besides, Jedi are never unarmed unless they doubt the force.


----------



## garyh (Feb 18, 2003)

Just to explain Brasa's actions, I had to catch up on a lot of stuff since I lost the thread, and I figured Brasa would be likely to follow Oothar's lead in diplomacy (such as it was  ), as Brasa is no muy muy bombad smart, boyos, but more the muscle.

Okie day?   

[mod]Oh, and Kit and Mirthcard - you two are two of the finest roleplayers I've seen in this forum.  I'm sure you two can work this glitch out.[/mod]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Paging Jemal. Jemal please come to the blue courtesy phone. That's the blue courtesy phone.  *




LOL if only it were that easy....


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *That said --- having helped to heal one of the Imps (a kind and benevolent gesture) and then being told to surrender or be left to die in a vacuum*




Reasoning FYI:

Palpa is a stowaway and a prisoner.  As far as Mang is concerned he doesn't grade much better than the Republicans themselves (especially if he's consorting with them).  Taking care of him doesn't really engender any good will from Mang.

Secondly, there's no conceivable way Mang would let enemy agents on board his ship unless they were unarmed and in custody.  He doesn't trust them, and he doesn't need them.


----------



## Xael (Feb 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *...his ship...*




*Cough, cough...*

He could have let them to the cargo hold and then took their weapons.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

We know you're Imps and that colors all of Oothar's actions. I don't know any way to get around that. If Jemal wants, I suppose we can have one hell of a DO-OVER. 

As for all of the dark-side point comments --- I stand by the fact that my character is consistent with his background in this matter. The DM has requested that our character stats and background be closed info, even to the players on our own team, so I would suggest that any judgment call about my actions would be his and his alone.

As for the Intimidation not working PC to PC, I'll admit I wasn't aware of that because it's never come up before for me. Just consider it some ol skool Vader/Kenobi smack-talk going on then 

As for leaving ourselves unarmed with a bunch of hostile, willing-to-let-us-die-in-a-vacuum Imps --- not an option. (See above for where the vicious cycle begins.)

p.s. It's 1:30am here. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *Cough, cough...*
> 
> He could have let them to the cargo hold and then took their weapons. *




They're numerically superior.  Once they're inside, we have no advantage.  He had to use the leverage while he had it, otherwise no more leverage.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

I figured this would be... 'interesting'.

YOu guys are forgetting 1 important fact...

YOU'RE ENEMIES!

I didn't throw you together hoping you'ld become close friends, I was hoping you'ld be thinking more along the lines of...
"we're SEROIUSLY outnumbered and outgunned on a foreign space station by people that seem to hate both the Empire and the Republic, and we have no way off that we know of, so maybe we should put aside our considerable differences until we're out of here and THEN we can blow each other to bits?"

Now as to how the republicans know you're Imperial: As I said before, ask them (IC) if you want to know.  I'll tell you OOC if it'll end the arguing.  When they got the call from you near the beginning of that space fight there was an imperial code imbedded in it.  Yes I know you're an undercover ship, but YOU aren't the ones who sent the imperial transponder signal, you'll have to find out how it happened IC (IF they tell you).

Oothars actions:  Given the history of the Empire (At least the skewed version most Republicans learn), I was (gladly) surprised he didn't attack Mang the instant he knew Mang was a Jedi, on the grounds that he was probably a Sith Lord.  (Darth Mang... hm...)

Meiko's problem: Well I guess that's in fitting with her personality, she never has been one to think about any solution that didn't include violence, loud music, or smelly perfume.  
As long as none of them recognize her I don't see what's wrong, though, and even if they DO find out, the "You know so you must die" thing isn't the only way to go... Meiko's fairly intelligent so I'll assume she knows that shooting laser cannons at problems isn't the only way to make them go away. (Or maybe she doesn't, it's Kits character so she's the only one who knows)
Also not to go C3P0 anti-Correlian on you or anything, but the odds of any Jedi reckognizing your character are approximately 100 billion to 1.  give or take a million.  Now if they've got a noble (Which I'm not saying whether they do or not) you'ld have the same chance of recognizing him as he would of recognizing you (Aproximately 0.001% or 1 in 100,000.

And no, Intimidation doesn't work on other PCs.. Neither does Bluff, Diplomacy, or Sense motive.  You gotta RP all those things (IE Intimidate: Drop your weapon before we chop you to bits.  Bluff: Key? what key?  Etc.)

And btw if you ever say your just 'intimidating' without including words, I'll consider it growling and posturing. (Which still works, but sounds kind of.. feral.)

Any other questions/problems?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> "we're SEROIUSLY outnumbered and outgunned on a foreign space station by people that seem to hate both the Empire and the Republic, and we have no way off that we know of, so maybe we should put aside our considerable differences until we're out of here and THEN we can blow each other to bits?"
> *



I would, but unfortunately they know we're Imperial (to be explained later on down)



> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> Now as to how the republicans know you're Imperial: As I said before, ask them (IC) if you want to know.  I'll tell you OOC if it'll end the arguing.  When they got the call from you near the beginning of that space fight there was an imperial code imbedded in it.  Yes I know you're an undercover ship, but YOU aren't the ones who sent the imperial transponder signal, you'll have to find out how it happened IC (IF they tell you).
> *



Ugh either we have totally incompetant employers who haven't a clue what a secret mission is...or Palpa(b/c he's a stowaway) or Xado(b/c he was in charge of the ship) is a spy and must die.



> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> Meiko's problem: Well I guess that's in fitting with her personality, she never has been one to think about any solution that didn't include violence, loud music, or smelly perfume.
> As long as none of them recognize her I don't see what's wrong, though, and even if they DO find out, the "You know so you must die" thing isn't the only way to go... Meiko's fairly intelligent so I'll assume she knows that shooting laser cannons at problems isn't the only way to make them go away. (Or maybe she doesn't, it's Kits character so she's the only one who knows)
> Also not to go C3P0 anti-Correlian on you or anything, but the odds of any Jedi reckognizing your character are approximately 100 billion to 1.  give or take a million.  Now if they've got a noble (Which I'm not saying whether they do or not) you'ld have the same chance of recognizing him as he would of recognizing you (Aproximately 0.001% or 1 in 100,000.
> *




The problem isn't that they recognize her NOW its when they return, what's to stop them from trying to find out who these Imperials are?  The more time they spend with her, the more time they have to gather information on who each one of them are and stick them in their "database of Imperial spies".  It would be dumb of her to assume that when they part it will all be buddy buddy and they won't try to rein them in.  Take care of problems now before they get worse is Meiko's philosphy (unfortunately she does have a tendency to make everything worse and cause the problems, doesn't she?)

As for working together, that's taking a big nose dive with the Republics aggressive offensive.  Once she finds out what they're doing to Mang and Cabe, she's not going to want them "covering her back" so to speak.  Better to dispatch the enemy now then worrying about them sticking a vibroblade in your back later when you're busy with something else.  The intelligent thing is to kill them...then you can explain their deaths as part of the station (thus no murder charge) PLUS you have no one who can say you were here being Imperial.  If we were anywhere else, death would not be the first option but you provided Meiko with the correct atmosphere in which to engage in murder and mayhem, plus get away scot free to leave the blame on others.

I would have had her NOT shoot the laser cannons if there was time for her to hack into the system.  But 60 seconds is not long enough for her to find an uplink port in a huge landing bay, link herself in, break into the system and wreck havoc.  Given the 60 seconds, she had to make a quick choice.

OH BTW just for the Republics FYI...out of all the Imperials the only one who is actually truly evil is Meiko (she's basically chaotic evil).  The others are more neutral alignment, honorable, all that jazz much to Meiko's annoyance.  Mang is Imperial but he's not Sith or Dark Jedi.  Not sure about Palpa but he certainly doesn't seem like a Dark Jedi.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> OH BTW just for the Republics FYI...out of all the Imperials the only one who is actually truly evil is Meiko (she's basically chaotic evil).  The others are more neutral alignment, honorable, all that jazz much to Meiko's annoyance.  Mang is Imperial but he's not Sith or Dark Jedi.  Not sure about Palpa but he certainly doesn't seem like a Dark Jedi. *




Oothar never said either were Dark Jedi (neither did Brasa for that matter). Those were other people in this very thread who put that in my character's mouth. The only thing I said was that he was a "false jedi" which I will stick by.

That said, it's obvious by now that we know you're Imps. The DM has confirmed it. Can we now move on IC or should we metagame this issue to death for the next 6-9 pages? If you want an out for Meiko, the Reps barely saw her in the firefight. She's in the cockpit now. Why not just stay there and not have any more interaction with the Reps?


----------



## Bulsarra (Feb 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr,

I can appreciate that you're upset by this situation but let me explain why I think you're doing a disservice to this particular game.

First, you should role play your way out of situations, not complain when they don't go the way you think they should. It's the GMs world, we just live in it. If you want to complain, then complain directly to the GM.

I say that because you have single handedly ruined part of the scenario for me (and I suspect some others) by detailing your character's motivation and background, and revealing the alignments of your party.

I knew you were on an Imperial ship and that was it. Even out-of-character, I knew very little about anyone on the Dark Side. Now I know more than I think is fair and it's spoiled an aspect of the game that I was enjoying.

Secondly, I don't know how thoroughly Jemal has scripted his scenarios. Chances are he's thinking a few steps ahead and letting himself be surprised along with the rest of us as we twist the plot. Understanding that, why not just get along to go along? Let's just play the game! If your character is faced with a challenge, play it out. If she wants to kill to protect her identity, let her try! It sounds cool...but might've been even more so if I didn't see it coming a mile away.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mirthcard _*
> That said, it's obvious by now that we know you're Imps. The DM has confirmed it. Can we now move on IC or should we metagame this issue to death for the next 6-9 pages? If you want an out for Meiko, the Reps barely saw her in the firefight. She's in the cockpit now. Why not just stay there and not have any more interaction with the Reps? *




ok

I was trying to tell everyone there was no out for Meiko(ie: warn everyone so maybe we can resolve this OOC to prevent possible TPK later on IC), but alas, nevermind, lets just resolve this IC then and come what may.

EDIT:

Well I hadn't thought about that, Bul, sorry about ruining it for you.  I was trying to find an way out of Meiko's problem and was asking for OOC help in figuring it out.

I don't mean this in anyway to be make anyone angry but this is the Imperial's OOC thread, not the StarWars OOC thread for the game.  I had originally meant for the thread to be for the Imperials to discuss their problems OOC and to smack down the Republics while they're doing it(in fun--mostly the gungan).  Jemal asked me to open it up to the Republics to read if they want to.  If you don't want to read what the Imperials are discussing and spoil the game further for you, I ask that you not read this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

this post has absolutely no other purpose than to say

5 more posts to 2000!!!!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *ok
> 
> The republics are forcing Meiko into a very bad position of possibly killing everyone to keep by being captured by the barbarian Jedi. They attacked them first, trying to force their way into the Imperial ship instead of going to their own ship after a VERY VALID request that Mang asked them to give up their weapons...I mean it IS OUR ship isn't it? ;p
> 
> ...




I didn't reply in this thread until the above was posted. 

Was that not a direct question to our group? You wanted us to respond to you but now that you don't like our answers you want us out of YOUR thread? Okay, your will is done. 

I just wish you could step back from the situation for a sec and see it from someone else's point of view. I'm just being honest here. I would say the same thing if we were across the table.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

EDIT:

Ugh just re-read my post and realized it was too long.  Let me fix.

1.  Not angry at any of the Republics, you guys are doing fine--and are welcome to read/post in here
2.  Was just complaining about the Republics to the other Imperials -- you know, smack talking?  I'm sorry if you took it personally but it was not personally meant.
3. Did get angry back there for a while, but realized it was stupid to be angry about a pbp game and got over it
4. Really only Jemal should be angry at me (and that's not a new thing--LOL---we have a habit of annoying the hell out of each other--must be the new menstral cycle he's going through now that he's Jane....) since it appears I am critcizing him, but that's okay he already said "deal with it" and I had to throw in a last whine.

I understand that knowing all this information does spoil the game for the Republics, but I also wanted to remind them that this is the Imperial OOC and it hasn't changed.  We've always discussed what the Imperials were doing, complained about stuff since the beginning.  

The Imperial characters thoughts or motivations were never secret here...only we hadn't met the Republics yet so we hadn't anything to say about them...well except for the gungan but that's b/c he's pesky.  So we basically smacked each other (mostly the loathsome Meiko) and made fun of your post rate.

If I had posted this in the StarWars OOC thread, now definitely you should all be angry at me for putting it into the thread that everyone is supposed to read.  I don't understand why you're angry at me for putting it in the Imperial OOC thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

Ugh

After staring at all those posts above, I do regret making that original post now.  This is pretty much a mess and I'm sorry for all that.

Well, I don't want the game to come to a crashing halt, or go into indepth name-calling between the Imps and Rebs OOC when they should be doing that IC.

I'm pulling Meiko out of the game and myself before I disrupt it any further.  When I get home I'll write up the last post for her.

Thanks! And I am really sorry for the mess.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2003)

The Peanut Gallery Sector would like to issue a sincere apology at this time, if its actions have contributed to anybody's quitting of the game.

We'd hate to see you go, KV. Maybe Meiko's actions are a little over the top, but no one on either of the threads roleplays his character with the coherency, consistency and attention to detail that you do. We hope you'll reconsider, or if Meiko has to go, that Jemal would consider allowing you a new character. I haven't seen him give out any XP, so you shouldn't have to start out behind in level.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2003)

Kit,

I don't think you've got much to apologise about.  Misunderstandings are a large part of Net communications.  Honestly, I think the last thing anyone wants is for you to feel that you've got to withdraw from the game.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2003)

The last IC post you made, Kit, it... it didn't feel like Meiko. Not at all. Go remove it. Now!
If Meiko _will_ attempt to take out the Republics, what's to stop the rest of us from stopping her? She isn't omnipotent, you know.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *The last IC post you made, Kit, it... it didn't feel like Meiko. Not at all. Go remove it. Now!
> If Meiko will attempt to take out the Republics, what's to stop the rest of us from stopping her? She isn't omnipotent, you know.  *




Well Mang for one would help her.  I don't see anything else he would do but fight.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2003)

And Palpa's reaction would depends completely on what he was doing at the moment.
But suicide still doesn't sound like Meiko, no matter how I look at it. She doesn't seem like one to give up. And seeing that Xael's sleeping ATM (like I _should_ be), if actions are taken quickly enough, he won't know what struck him.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

Um... RL took over for the last few hours, so this is the first chance I've gotten to check back on the thread or post. Alot sure has happened.

KV, I hope that I didn't play any part in your decision to quit the game. I don't think that's the right decision, nor do I think it's the only one.

But ultimately, this is all a game. If you're not having fun, then...

All I was trying to do was roleplay this difficult situation rather than metagame it. I saw it heading for a TPK too, but I wasn't too thrilled with the two groups coming together in the first place.

With what happened just now IC, I'm not sure I want to continue this game anymore either.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Well I wasn't going to read this thread again, but Shalimar kept telling me what was in it so I had to finally get my butt over here and read it.

I think ya'all overreacting just a bit.

I felt like I was causing problems and disrupting people's fun, so I removed myself.

Well, yeah Meiko wouldn't commit suicide, but to do it the way she would have done it would involve several posts, more attack rolls, yada yada, fight with the Republics and I sort of wanted her to end quickly so that it wouldn't affect anyone actions too much (although I did have to affect poor Xado since he was in the same room but Meiko gave him a kiss to hopefully make up for that).

Mirthcard, I don't really appreciate your patronizing tone, whether or not you meant it. 

Anyway, Xado has the ability to replace Meiko's position in the team so I haven't left the Imps high and dry.  Now the number between the Republic and Imps are even.  And there's room for the peanut gallery to join the game!

And I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a scathing (and that's probably an understatement) email from Jemal once he reads this thread.  Oy vey.

ttfl !


----------



## Bulsarra (Feb 19, 2003)

KV,

Psuedo-martyrdom doesn't suit you and your posts read like a kid whose taking the toys and going home. 

You say you're sorry for ruining the fun...? Well, you sure put the final nail in the coffin by offing yourself. Whatever conciliatory tone you attempted to inject into your last few posts have suddenly rung hollow.

Thanks a lot! (And that's meant to be both patronizing and sarcastic).

Sorry, Jemal, I'm out. The magic's gone. Better luck next time.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary, you need to close this thread now.


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay, now that everyone involved has had a chance to calm down, I am re-opening this thread.  Feel free to have a constructive discussion on what's happened here.  If we can all agree to play nice, I'll then unlock the IC thread.

If this thread falls apart again, though, I _will_ lock it down again.


----------



## Xael (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay, one question: Just when did the game go so serious that somebody has to resort to a suicide? Frankly, I was preparing to:

1. Wait until those "idiots with lightsabers" have whacked each other to the edge of death.  
2. To somebody (=Phoenix) to nurse them back to conciusness.
3. Have tea and cookies with the survivors while sending some red-clad troopers flying through the air in slow-motion.  

Kit: You're harming the game more by quitting than by shooting some republics. Xado is going to go nuts after what happened.

I'm going to pretend that I haven't seen Kit's last IC post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmm...well if the suicide is going to be a problem for Xado, then she can have an brain aneurisym or something like that which would work since she already has a serious head injury from earlier.  Getting too excited firing the guns and the oops...dar she goes.  Oy I should have thought of that first...lol its much better than the suicide and fits her character better.  I'll go fix the IC post when it comes back again to reflect that.

I don't want her to become an NPC that everyone drags along and Jemal has to play (that gets annoying for everyone after a while).  Since she can't just wander off the station in mid-battle, then the only option left for me to get rid of her is to kill her off.


----------



## Xael (Feb 22, 2003)

Kit: I still haven't understood *why* she has to go.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Kit: I still haven't understood why she has to go. *




Because I'm exiting the game and won't be playing her.  And know this part is selfish of me, but she's my creation and I don't want anyone else playing her.  Besides, she's not crucial to the plot and all the other PC's certainly won't weep at the passing of the Imperial troublemaker lol.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh, Palpa _will_ be missing his 'mommy'. Well, at least for a while, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Kit   Meiko seemed like an... interesting character, and I'm sure she would have made those of us in the Republic camp have a rather lively time


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Because I'm exiting the game and won't be playing her.*



There was something bugging me in the back of my head and now it hit me. I understand that you don't want anybody to play your character. But why do you have to go yourself?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, she had problems with the fact that the Republic might see her, and she thinks they're going to expose her or something like that.

Seeing as how several people have told me they're quiting this game, I'm just going to ask 2 questions: 

1. Who actually wants to continue playing in my StarWars game?

2. Those who DO, would you prefer to try and salvage this current one, or start a new one and possibly do some re-recruitment to fill any empty spots? 

I always have plenty of ideas for campaigns so if there are enough people who want to restart, I can do it fairly easily.  On the other hand if people would prefer to attempt salvaging the current game, I can manage that as well.. Though it'll be harder and I'll have to take some time off to think about it.

If there aren't at least 4 people who want to keep playing in my SW game, I'm sorry but I'll have to just shut it down... Unless someone else wants to try their hand at GMing?  I've got several character concepts if I were able to play... hehe.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 24, 2003)

I wouldn't mind filling in if you need people, Jemal. This scene, or any other.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm still here, still wanting to play.  I say go with a restart, a clean sheet should help work things out.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2003)

I still want to play and can go either way, although I might just port Palpa over just for the fun of having a character who trips over his own feet.


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2003)

Either way, I'm in.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, so that's 4 people so far, one of which thinks (Like me) that a restart would be better.  I'll start up a new thread... Let this one sink, unless Kitana wants to use it for something for whatever reason. (Though I don't think she's even checking it anymore).

New thread(No link, just look for it): 
(Restart) StarWars NIO


----------

